# Leonardtown HS lockdown



## baileydog

Just heard that Leon high, middle and Tech center are all on lockdown.  Anyone have info.


----------



## nomoney

have the scanner on now.....it is on some sort of lockdown...no details yet


----------



## onebdzee

nomoney said:
			
		

> have the scanner on now.....it is on some sort of lockdown...no details yet



Probably another bomb threat


----------



## nomoney

2 parents trying to pick up their kids from leonardtown middle right now and they have to go to the "command post" first....(one for a funeral, one for a sick call).


----------



## nomoney

just asked someone to come with as many "spare charge" battery packs as they can


----------



## nomoney

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Probably another bomb threat


 

back in my day - they evacuated the schools for bomb threats.....

just asked for the possible witness to come to the command post....must be something else.


----------



## Katt

I remember not long ago, there was a web based police/rescue scanner site that you could log onto and listen to the scanner in St. Mary's County.  Is there a site now?  That one was shut down.  If anyone knows of one, please post a link.  TIA


----------



## workin hard

nomoney said:
			
		

> back in my day - they evacuated the schools for bomb threats.....
> 
> just asked for the possible witness to come to the command post....must be something else.


 
Unless the threat for the bomb is outside...


----------



## nomoney

they just came across and said "once this gets out we will have parents wanting their kids...have them park over at fairgrounds...but they will not be allowed near the school and that their kids are ok"

have a lookout for a white male with back pack


----------



## Katt

don't they do those kinds of lockdowns for escaped prisoners or such?  In essance, keeping them out of the school buildings.


----------



## onebdzee

nomoney said:
			
		

> back in my day - they evacuated the schools for bomb threats.....
> 
> just asked for the possible witness to come to the command post....must be something else.



just heard....guy with gun across the street from the schools


----------



## Katt

Omg!


----------



## nomoney

Katt said:
			
		

> I remember not long ago, there was a web based police/rescue scanner site that you could log onto and listen to the scanner in St. Mary's County. Is there a site now? That one was shut down. If anyone knows of one, please post a link. TIA


 

www.thebaynet.com/scanner

and I think there is one on this site now...but I'm not sure


----------



## sunflower

Cops are rolling on hollywood road DAMN


----------



## bresamil

onebdzee said:
			
		

> just heard....guy with gun across the street from the schools


  I have 2 nieces in those schools!


----------



## onebdzee

sunflower said:
			
		

> Cops are rolling on hollywood road DAMN



Advance life support guy just flew out of here going about mac 3


----------



## Katt

nomoney said:
			
		

> www.thebaynet.com/scanner
> 
> and I think there is one on this site now...but I'm not sure


thanks, a bunch..... listening now


----------



## nomoney

"at this time, unless it is an extreme medical emergency, turn all parents around."


----------



## bresamil

nomoney said:
			
		

> "at this time, unless it is an extreme medical emergency, turn all parents around."


Where's Kwillia?  Her kids are there, right?


----------



## mainman

bresamil said:
			
		

> Where's Kwillia? Her kids are there, right?


"turned around" ???


----------



## Pandora

Don't most high school children carry cell phones these days?  Does anyone have a student there they could call?


----------



## onebdzee

Pandora said:
			
		

> Don't most high school children carry cell phones these days?  Does anyone have a student there they could call?



doing that now with one of mine....the only thing they know so far is that a kid in the school told a teacher that he saw someone across the street at Fastop with a gun....this was at 8....they have been on lockdown ever since


----------



## Chasey_Lane

onebdzee said:
			
		

> doing that now with one of mine....the only thing they know so far is that a kid in the school told a teacher that he saw someone across the street at Fastop with a gun....this was at 8....they have been on lockdown ever since


 So some individual was just walking down the street...flashing a gun...nonchalantly...


----------



## kwillia

bresamil said:
			
		

> Where's Kwillia?  Her kids are there, right?


I'm here at work...yes, my son is right in the middle of this...


----------



## kwillia

I'm on the phone with my SIL... her daughters are in the high school and have just called her... there is a guy with a gun IN the high school.


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm here at work...yes, my son is right in the middle of this...


----------



## DoMe

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm on the phone with my SIL... her daughters are in the high school and have just called her... there is a guy with a gun IN the high school.


Holy cow!


----------



## sunflower

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm on the phone with my SIL... her daughters are in the high school and have just called her... there is a guy with a gun IN the high school.


 
OMG Are they sure.


----------



## FancyBelle

onebdzee said:
			
		

> doing that now with one of mine....the only thing they know so far is that a kid in the school told a teacher that he saw someone across the street at Fastop with a gun....this was at 8....they have been on lockdown ever since


It was probably a plain clothes cop on his way to work. Geez.


----------



## Toxick

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm on the phone with my SIL... her daughters are in the high school and have just called her... there is a guy with a gun IN the high school.




Is it a student, or just 'some guy'?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm on the phone with my SIL... her daughters are in the high school and have just called her... there is a guy with a gun IN the high school.


You sure this isn't just a rumor?


----------



## workin hard

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You sure this isn't just a rumor?


 
No I heard the same thing...


----------



## onebdzee

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You sure this isn't just a rumor?



I hope so....I got my teenagers in the high school and best friends daughter in the middle


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You sure this isn't just a rumor?


It very well could be "just rumor". It came from a high school girl on lockdown and her info is only as good as the info flying the hallways.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> It very well could be "just rumor". It came from a high school girl on lockdown and her info is only as good as the info flying the hallways.


Exactly!  My coworker has been texting with his daughter for a while.  She didn't give any information other than "lockdown." :shrug:


----------



## bresamil

Friend's son missed the bus and was turned away when she went to drop him off.  They took his name and looked through the car.  She said there were kids sitting on the lawn outside of the Tech Center.  I guess they drove themselves there and couldn't get in.  He says cell phone reception in the place is pretty poor, so he didn't think too many kids were able to communicate.  Here's hoping the guy inside the HS is a police officer.


----------



## sunflower

bresamil said:
			
		

> Here's hoping the guy inside the HS is a police officer.


 
Wouldnt they know this by now? This is serious and if he's an officer I would think they would know by now?


----------



## nomoney

http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=2363


----------



## workin hard

nomoney said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=2363


 
Hear anything else on the scanner?


----------



## nomoney

workin hard said:
			
		

> Hear anything else on the scanner?


 

Nothing big......


----------



## sonsorae

My daughter just sent me a text message and told me that they think there is a gun in the school. She didn't seem too frantic and my child is the drama queen!


----------



## SmallTown

nomoney said:
			
		

> have a lookout for a white male with back pack


 
at leonardtown hs... wow, THAT guy is going to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## nomoney

baynet might be right and they might be preparing to storm.....they are breaking up in 3 man teams....



one would think  they'd go to another channel to broadcast that though...


----------



## baileydog

Just got a call said all the cops are outside the school with their guns pointed at the school.


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:
			
		

> baynet might be right and they might be preparing to storm.....they are breaking up in 3 man teams....


I have it on good source that they were just waiting for the Calvert and Charles swat teams first... then they are going in.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> baynet might be right and they might be preparing to storm.....they are breaking up in 3 man teams....


That's a lot of effort when the school say's not to worry when you call.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have it on good source that they were just waiting for the Calvert and Charles swat teams first... then they are going in.


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have it on good source that they were just waiting for the Calvert and Charles swat teams first... then they are going in.


 

They did say something about the Charles county units....but it keeps breaking up


----------



## watercolor

nothing yet


----------



## Bustem' Down

So after this is over they let everyone go home right?


----------



## sunflower

nomoney said:
			
		

> They did say something about the Charles county units....but it keeps breaking up


 
So it's not my computer. As they talk  it breaks up :


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> They did say something about the Charles county units....but it keeps breaking up


I can't make much of it either.


----------



## watercolor

sunflower said:
			
		

> So it's not my computer. As they talk then it breaks up :





its not you jazzy


----------



## baileydog

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>





Enjoy the show.


----------



## onebdzee

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> So after this is over they let everyone go home right?



 

only if it's the end of the school day


----------



## Bustem' Down

onebdzee said:
			
		

> only if it's the end of the school day


That's messed up.


----------



## Negative Nancy

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 235 (75 members and 160 guests)

<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=tcat colSpan=2>Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 329 (107 members and 222 guests) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## sunflower

watercolor said:
			
		

> its not you jazzy


 
Its sun  Guess my candle and her fire kind of look alike. Guess I better change it


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Something about 3 officers meeting a student at the door? :shrug:


----------



## Toxick

nomoney said:
			
		

> have a lookout for a white male with back pack




Figures.



Effing white people


----------



## watercolor

sunflower said:
			
		

> Its sun  Guess my candle and her fire kind of look alike. Guess I better change it





oops sorry LOL


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Something about 3 officers meeting a student at the door? :shrug:


 
3 officers meeting another police officer at the door then they will go inside and locate the student is my understanding


----------



## Pandora

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have it on good source that they were just waiting for the Calvert and Charles swat teams first... then they are going in.





  I bet Christy suddenly got sick, left work and is tree climbing near the school with binoculars right now.


----------



## deino2002




----------



## kwillia

Pandora said:
			
		

> I bet Christy suddenly got sick, left work and is tree climbing near the school with binoculars right now.


Actually, my source is a cop. I have 4 nieces and 1 nephew in the high school today so our family is definately tapping into our connections for info this morning.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Female inside the school seizing.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kid just had a seizure inside the school - they're sending in paramedics.


----------



## kom526

Who needs a scanner when we have you guys.   The online scanner has about a 10 second delay vs. my handheld scanner.


----------



## rdkarob

am I missing something....The cops are there....because a kid had a siezure???  

What is really going on????


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> Actually, my source is a cop. I have 4 nieces and 1 nephew in the high school today so our family is definately tapping into our connections for info this morning.




I hope your inside connections are more accurate than mine.


----------



## Pandora

kwillia said:
			
		

> Actually, my source is a cop. I have 4 nieces and 1 nephew in the high school today so our family is definately tapping into our connections for info this morning.




I bet, but I didn’t doubt your information, just Christy has a "thing" for the swat team and enjoys watching them do their thing.  Hopefully, this will be under control soon whatever is going on.  I know I’d be in a panic beyond belief if one of my children attended either school.


----------



## nomoney

rdkarob said:
			
		

> am I missing something....The cops are there....because a kid had a siezure???
> 
> What is really going on????


 
did you read the thread or the news story?


----------



## Ponytail

rdkarob said:
			
		

> am I missing something....The cops are there....because a kid had a siezure???
> 
> What is really going on????




http://www.stmarystoday.com/


----------



## K-T7

appyday said:
			
		

> My daughter and Happy just called me...daughter is in LHS right now..said there is a kid in there with a gun and they are all under tables..I will now read the thread.


This is Horrid......i just want to let you all know...who ever has a relative in the school...my heart goes out to you all!!!


----------



## kom526

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I hope your inside connections are more accurate than mine.


My mom initially told me that there was a bacteria release in the school. I'm glad we have the internet so we can get the truth.


----------



## queencity28

Ponytail said:
			
		

> http://www.stmarystoday.com/




so where exactly on st. mary's today should i be looking, because i see no info about this


----------



## sunflower

Am I the only one having problems with the baynet scanner?


----------



## nomoney

sunflower said:
			
		

> Am I the only one having problems with the baynet scanner?


 
No, I think too many people are trying to get on it now.

the one on this site is about 10 min. behind for me...just got the info about the girl seizing....


----------



## vraiblonde

sunflower said:
			
		

> Am I the only one having problems with the baynet scanner?


They're probably at capacity.  We filled up quick and I've been sending people over there to listen.


----------



## Ponytail

queencity28 said:
			
		

> so where exactly on st. mary's today should i be looking, because i see no info about this



It's on the front page when I view the website.  Very top, first article.  :shrug:


"Leonardtown Lockdown 
Looney days at Leonardtown High...a report by two students to police that they saw other students loading guns into a dufflebag, such as took place at Columbine High School's mass killing in Colorado, has set Leonardtown High School into a lockdown with police setting up a task force command across the street at the county fairgrounds....the school is in it's second day of final exams which could have been the motive for a false report or a real report of a gun incident....the school, located on Rt. 5 south of Leonardtown is a sprawling campus next to two other school buildings, the county's tech center and the Leonardtown Middle School.  Parents are also going to the county fairgrounds to the police command post.   The St. Mary's Sheriff's Dept. refuses to release any information as of 10:18 am.  A spokesman simply said that all students are fine and the school is locked down, no one has been injured but no details are being released to the media....anyone with info can send it on 
Ambulance is being called to the school for a report of someone with seizures, which is apparently unrelated to the initial guns in the school report....look for police to start sorting through the school, emptying out room by room, the students and the staff....
It used to be false fire alarms, then false bomb threats, now it may be false gun reports to block final exams...."


----------



## watercolor

queencity28 said:
			
		

> so where exactly on st. mary's today should i be looking, because i see no info about this





how about dont refer to them at all.. Love the speculation of


"the school is in it's second day of final exams which could have been the motive for a false report or a real report of a gun incident...."




Nice


----------



## nomoney

watercolor said:
			
		

> how about dont refer to them at all.. Love the speculation of
> 
> 
> "the school is in it's second day of final exams which could have been the motive for a false report or a real report of a gun incident...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice


 

anything for drama 

I find it hard to believe it's a false report if they're escorting paramedics into the school and if there was an adult witness outside of the school when it all went down...


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:
			
		

> No, I think too many people are trying to get on it now.


My Live Chat has been binging off the hook with people trying to access the scanner, and we've been full since shortly after the word went out about the lockdown.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

queencity28 said:
			
		

> so where exactly on st. mary's today should i be looking, because i see no info about this


Click the link...front page, big, bold, black letters...can't miss it, oh wait...


----------



## sunflower

Cops from Va are at the school also. "Info From a friend" Damn something big has to be going on.


----------



## watercolor

nomoney said:
			
		

> anything for drama
> 
> I find it hard to believe it's a false report if they're escorting paramedics into the school and if there was an adult witness outside of the school when it all went down...





exactly


----------



## somdjonx

queencity28 said:
			
		

> so where exactly on st. mary's today should i be looking, because i see no info about this



Don't know if I'd trust a tabloid at this point... TheBayNet is on the scene and reporting as updates occur despite the scanner lag they seem to be having.  I think there's too many people trying to listen in at one time.


----------



## Dixie

gotta love stmarystoday they're so freakin' accurate.  For those with scanners could you keep the rest of us posted?  (well I guess you are) NMCI blocks us on base and we have a lot of worried parents.


----------



## watercolor

The girl w/ the seziure she had a medical condition that lead to the panic attack...


----------



## nomoney

watercolor said:
			
		

> The girl w/ the seziure she had a medical condition that lead to the panic attack...


 
she's being escorted out now

baynet just updated with more info


----------



## sockgirl77

God. I can remember the days when we just had to go out to the bleachers for a few hours for a bomb threat or some dumbass pulling the fire alarm thingy.


----------



## Ponytail

Dixie said:
			
		

> gotta love stmarystoday they're so freakin' accurate.  For those with scanners could you keep the rest of us posted?  (well I guess you are) NMCI blocks us on base and we have a lot of worried parents.




Sounds pretty accurate to me... now with a quote...

St. Mary's School Board President Sal Raspa told ST. MARY'S TODAY that if this turns out to be a false report that the board has already set into motion procedures for such a false report to be sent to the States Attorney's Office for prosecution.  "This is crazy," said Raspa.  "The police are all over the place, the deputies are even there from Calvert County and all of our students are secure while the police are working their way through the school."


----------



## workin hard

http://www.nbc4.com/news/9243757/de...l=dc_break&ts=T&tmi=dc_break_1_09380205192006


----------



## nomoney

may i ask why they'd have HAZMAT units there as well?


----------



## Ponytail

nomoney said:
			
		

> may i ask why they'd have HAZMAT units there as well?



They felt left out?  :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

workin hard said:
			
		

> http://www.nbc4.com/news/9243757/detail.html?treets=dc&tml=dc_break&ts=T&tmi=dc_break_1_09380205192006


 
seeing that pic really makes it more real doesn't it


----------



## watercolor

nomoney said:
			
		

> may i ask why they'd have HAZMAT units there as well?




yeah I was wondering the same


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> may i ask why they'd have HAZMAT units there as well?


In case the schools science lab exploded.


----------



## Negative Nancy

from http://www.nbc4.com/news/9243757/detail.html?treets=dc&tml=dc_break&ts=T&tmi=dc_break_1_09380205192006#


----------



## CMC122

My daughter is freaking out at the middle school, thankfully she dosen't know anything of what might be going on.


----------



## sunflower

More cops flyin up the road!!


----------



## Railroad

nomoney said:
			
		

> may i ask why they'd have HAZMAT units there as well?


 
I'm guessing it's part of a response package, a plan, that mobilizes certain elements of the police/fire/rescue organizations whenever a crisis hits the schools.


----------



## workin hard

nomoney said:
			
		

> seeing that pic really makes it more real doesn't it


 
Was watching channel 4 up front and they showed those policeman walking in the front door of LHS


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I believe the team is in...


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> My daughter is freaking out at the middle school, thankfully she dosen't know anything of what might be going on.


What have they told the students?


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> More cops flyin up the road!!


 I've seen a dozen in less than 20 minutes. And I'm in Mechanicsville!


----------



## workin hard

camily said:
			
		

> What have they told the students?


 
Nothing my mom talked to my sister who is in the LHS and she said they didn't tell them anything.


----------



## watercolor

Yeap. They are in!


----------



## hborror

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I've seen a dozen in less than 20 minutes. And I'm in Mechanicsville!




I live right off rt 5 its non stop


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> What have they told the students?


Thankfully she dosen't know anything other then they are on super lockdown and there are cops all over their school.


----------



## sockgirl77

appyday said:
			
		

> I just got this...
> 
> 
> u dont have to come and get me. plus we cant, we are all stuck inside our rooms. the swat teams are coming in to search everyone. we are in mrs teagues room. been here since i got to skool. uh!


I loved Ms.Teague. She was a great Biology teacher!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

appyday said:
			
		

> I just got this...
> 
> 
> u dont have to come and get me. plus we cant, we are all stuck inside our rooms. the swat teams are coming in to search everyone. we are in mrs teagues room. been here since i got to skool. uh!


While I know parents are terrified, it is best that they do not try to pick up their children from the schools.  The police are doing their best to settle the situation, and a bunch of rowdy parents wouldn't help the situation.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## watercolor

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> While I know parents are terrified, it is best that they do not try to pick up their children from the schools.  The police are doing their best to settle the situation, and a bunch of rowdy parents wouldn't help the situation.  Just my thoughts.





Your thoughts are right. I understand parents fears- hell I would be scared too- but they are doing all that they can to keep the kids safe!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Press conference at 11:15.


----------



## nomoney

baynet updated again as well as more pics on channel 4.


they did escort 2 males out...but they are not the suspects in the gun incidents......


----------



## jwwb2000

to all the parents and family that have children/relatives in the schools there.


----------



## bresamil

appyday said:
			
		

> I asked her about shots fired she said this
> 
> No mom! im on somd right now. reading sum #### yall r talking bout. should i comment and say im hear and the story?


Just read the baynet update.  

Looks like 2 construction workers were taken from the school for having drugs on them.

A nice, orderly search is being conducted.


----------



## CMC122

appyday said:
			
		

> I asked her about shots fired she said this
> 
> No mom! im on somd right now. reading sum #### yall r talking bout. should i comment and say im hear and the story?


Your daughter is a trip


----------



## luvvme

SmallTown said:
			
		

> at leonardtown hs... wow, THAT guy is going to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Old Dog

I just called the superintendent's office, spoke to someone who works directly for the superintendent (sorry but I've forgotten the name, it was a woman) who said that at this time they have NO PLAN.

Yep, they have no plan.  Which is nuts in my book.

The lady on the phone is going to call LMS and talk to the principal, she said.  See, stuff goes on and the parents are never notified - so I specifically asked if the parents of the students in these schools would be specifically notified... cause the lady was talking about how there would be a press release.

LMS manages to call my home every week giving me an update about such lovely things as teacher appreciation week.

As for parents picking up their kids... if my kid is sitting in class doing squat all, then she should be home.  If they're trying to carry on regular classes, that's a bit different.  But if she's doing nothing, then she can jolly well do nothing at home.

As for what they could do, for each kid that normally gets picked up, they could call those parents and arrange to have them pick their kids up at the fairgrounds.  Then they could go thru the bus lists and call up one bus worth of parents at a time and the ones that okay having their kids sent home, send the kids home.  That's manageable.

OR if that's too involved and they feel it's pointless... then they could freaking issue a news item on the main website and tell us what the freaking plan is!


----------



## sockgirl77

*All of you LHS Grads...*

This is not the LHS that I remember. Dayum, it's grown. They finally got rid of all the trailers.


----------



## Nickel

Old Dog said:
			
		

> I just called the superintendent's office, spoke to someone who works directly for the superintendent (sorry but I've forgotten the name, it was a woman) who said that at this time they have NO PLAN.
> 
> Yep, they have no plan.  Which is nuts in my book.
> 
> The lady on the phone is going to call LMS and talk to the principal, she said.  See, stuff goes on and the parents are never notified - so I specifically asked if the parents of the students in these schools would be specifically notified... cause the lady was talking about how there would be a press release.
> 
> LMS manages to call my home every week giving me an update about such lovely things as teacher appreciation week.
> 
> As for parents picking up their kids... if my kid is sitting in class doing squat all, then she should be home.  If they're trying to carry on regular classes, that's a bit different.  But if she's doing nothing, then she can jolly well do nothing at home.
> 
> As for what they could do, for each kid that normally gets picked up, they could call those parents and arrange to have them pick their kids up at the fairgrounds.  Then they could go thru the bus lists and call up one bus worth of parents at a time and the ones that okay having their kids sent home, send the kids home.  That's manageable.
> 
> OR if that's too involved and they feel it's pointless... then they could freaking issue a news item on the main website and tell us what the freaking plan is!


 I think their plan right now is probably to keep everyone safe and resolve any threat of danger.  Whether or not classes will continue is probably not on the top of their "to do" list right now.


----------



## Voter2002

My daughter's in there....trying to keep her updated via txt messages....


----------



## Old Dog

Where will we be able to hear or see that news conference?


----------



## camily

appyday said:
			
		

> This is appy's daughter. I am inside the school right now. We are watching a movie. But anyways, what we have heard is there is a white male wearing a long white shirt and a black backpack. A teacher was told a student has a gun. We are watching out the window and there is a swat team surronding the doors and stuff. Well, all the kids are on there cells texting and calling kids in other classes, i cant do that. Cuz my dad took my cell. But im asking people what they have been hearing and its the same story.
> 
> Just heard there is a ambulence too.. Idk!
> 
> All i kno is im hungary, and gotta pee!


TFF Appy! Gotta luv a girl that can slide in a jab about the cell phone!   
Appy's daughter, we're thinking of you!


----------



## kwillia

Old Dog said:
			
		

> I just called the superintendent's office,


----------



## residentofcre

saint mary's today.com

or baynet.com has a running dialogue...


----------



## Spoiled

My sister was turned away from school, she arrived late... She was stopped 3 times when trying to leave in her car. Her friends have said someone apparently has a gun... 

My roomate's brother works for the school system, he has access to all the security cameras, nothing has happened yet...


----------



## residentofcre

http://www.thebaynet.com/


----------



## ladylara

Currently Active Users: 1099 (276 members and 823 guests) wow!!!

and i echo jwwb2000's    to every student, teacher and parent involved.


----------



## Toxick

appyday said:
			
		

> Well, all the kids are on there cells texting and calling kids in other classes, i cant do that. *Cuz my dad took my cell.* But im asking people what they have been hearing and its the same story.




Aww! C'mon dad! What's up with that? You're totally harsh.


----------



## CMC122

Nickel said:
			
		

> I think their plan right now is probably to keep everyone safe and resolve any threat of danger. Whether or not classes will continue is probably not on the top of their "to do" list right now.




With so many theory's about what is actually going on and all the real life incidents that have happened with nutjobs in the last few years, I am fine with my kid being locked in her classroom


----------



## Railroad

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## jwwb2000

At the Leonardtown High School there is a teacher being held hostage by a student, at this moment swat is going there each class room.


Any truth to the above statement?


----------



## sockgirl77

*Ok...*

I have to ask this. When in the hell did they allow kids to have their cell phones in class with them? When I was in school the issue was pagers. They weren't even allowed to be in the school with us. :shrug:


----------



## camily

I don't recognize half of the names at the bottom.


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> At the Leonardtown High School there is a teacher being held hostage by a student, at this moment swat is going there each class room.
> 
> 
> Any truth to the above statement?


The swat team searching is true... I find the "teacher being held at gunpoint" to be questionable ... did you hear that from stmarystoday.com?


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I have to ask this. When in the hell did they allow kids to have their cell phones in class with them? When I was in school the issue was pagers. They weren't even allowed to be in the school with us. :shrug:


Since Columbine, I believe.........

They have to have a special form filled out to carry it and it's supposed to be used only incase of emergency.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I have to ask this. When in the hell did they allow kids to have their cell phones in class with them? When I was in school the issue was pagers. They weren't even allowed to be in the school with us. :shrug:


That was back in the old days... They are allowed to have them with them, but turned off during school hours. Students have been given permission to use them to call/text parents during this crisis.


----------



## PrettyLady0874

Right now the adminstration is consentrating on the safty of the children.  There plan in place right now is the safty of the children and employees.  That is what I want for my children inside.  I want my child and his wellbeing to be the first plan.  Parents should be more understanding about the situation taking place here and know that the police force along with everyone else involved are doing the best to keep everyone safe and calm, they dont need disruptive parents causing more issues for them at this time.  It is a very scary time right now and believe me I understand that but you also have to make it as easy for the police force to do there job.  That is what they are paid to do and I feel they will keep my child safe.  You should too.


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> The swat team searching is true... I find the "teacher being held at gunpoint" to be questionable ... did you hear that from stmarystoday.com?



Came from an email I received.  Not sure where the person got her information.


----------



## Spoiled

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I have to ask this. When in the hell did they allow kids to have their cell phones in class with them? When I was in school the issue was pagers. They weren't even allowed to be in the school with us. :shrug:


9-11

peoples needed to get through to family, some peoples parents worked in the pentagon


----------



## watercolor

residentofcre said:
			
		

> saint mary's today.com
> 
> or baynet.com has a running dialogue...






Again I say, I would hardly refer to St marys today- the Bay Net is doing just fine- and it much more reputable than the St Mary's Today could ever fathom.


We dont need drama- we need whats really going


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I have to ask this. When in the hell did they allow kids to have their cell phones in class with them? When I was in school the issue was pagers. They weren't even allowed to be in the school with us. :shrug:


That changed after 9-11, especially in this area.. my kids can have cell phones at school, they have to be registered at the main office (yeah right) and they must be off while in the classroom.

On 9-11 cell phones were not authorized in any of the schools my kids went to.. the planes hit the Pentagon and phones just apperared out of nowhere.  School administrators finally saw, for that purpose, cell phones were a good thing to have.


----------



## jwwb2000

appyday said:
			
		

> NO! We have heard NOTHING about a hostage.



Okay.  Didn't think that was the case but wanted to get some clarification.


----------



## bresamil

Rick just released a statement at 11 saying search is continuing, nothing found yet.  2 students arrested on unrelated charges.  Uncertain how much longer this will be going on.

I don't think he'd mislead anyone.  His kid is sitting over at LMS right now.  I'm sure safety of the children is THE NO 1 priority.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Since Columbine, I believe.........
> 
> They have to have a special form filled out to carry it and it's supposed to be used only incase of emergency.


Thanks for the info. I guess in situations like this it is a good idea for the kids to have their phones on them. However, I'm not sure if I agree with it on a normal daily basis. How many of them really keep them turned off? How many of them use them to text their BFF's to tell them how hot Tommy is in his wife beater today? :shrug:


----------



## sunflower

sdm said:
			
		

> Just received from my co-worker: He received a text message from his son. The boy is in his classroom, Ty said they (all the students) are face down in the floor and the boy has a duffel bag full of automatic weapons. Ty is a Senior so it is in a senior class inside Leonardtown High School.


 
Are you serious?


----------



## workin hard

sunflower said:
			
		

> Are you serious?


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I guess in situations like this it is a good idea for the kids to have their phones on them. However, I'm not sure if I agree with it on a normal daily basis. How many of them really keep them turned off? How many of them use them to text their BFF's to tell them how hot Tommy is in his wife beater today? :shrug:


The teachers are super strict about the phones, if you get caught the phone gets taken away.

I finally broke down and let my daughter have one.  She was physically assualted twice in the last few months and after the last one going a little too far we (school and us) felt it was a good idea for her to carry one


----------



## PrchJrkr

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I guess in situations like this it is a good idea for the kids to have their phones on them. However, I'm not sure if I agree with it on a normal daily basis. How many of them really keep them turned off? How many of them use them to text their BFF's to tell them how hot Tommy is in his wife beater today? :shrug:



I'm sure the gunman will be nice enough to tell them when they should bring them in, before hand.


----------



## missperky

sdm said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm serious.  Ed is on his way to the Fairground now.  He said that if Ty text messages him again he will call me and let me know what he says.



I went by there at 11 and the Fairgrounds and Gas station were packed. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## sunflower

3 unmarked expeditions with lights,sirens rolling by


----------



## bresamil

sdm said:
			
		

> Just received from my co-worker:  He received a text message from his son.  The boy is in his classroom, Ty said they (all the students) are face down in the floor and the boy has a duffel bag full of automatic weapons.  Ty is a Senior so it is in a senior class inside Leonardtown High School.


I would hope that this information was given to the police department so they can concentrate their search.

Please notice everyone that we have about 600 viewers of this thread.  A great number are guests that are probably terrified relatives of children in the schools, desparate for information.  Let's not panic anyone more than they are already, and not report any unfounded rumors.

My heart goes out to everyone involved.  I've learned my high school niece is at home having taken her only final yesterday.  My middle school niece is still on lockdown.


----------



## watercolor

bresamil said:
			
		

> Please notice everyone that we have about 600 viewers of this thread.  A great number are guests that are probably terrified relatives of children in the schools, desparate for information.  Let's not panic anyone more than they are already, and not report any unfounded rumors.








 you said it




and prayers for your neice!


----------



## vraiblonde

DAMN IT!  I gave up my scanner spot and now I can't get back on!!!  

You guys who are listening, keep us posted.  And I agree with Bres - please don't post any rumors.  Parents are frightened enough.


----------



## sunflower

sdm said:
			
		

> Ed just got another call. The boy is now walking up and down the hallway with the guns. He has the backpack/duffel bag with him and they are unsure now whether it contains guns and a bomb. Explosives Unit has just arrived on the scene.


 
Who is telling you this? And can you believe them?


----------



## kwillia

sdm said:
			
		

> Ed just got another call.  The boy is now walking up and down the hallway with the guns.  He has the backpack/duffel bag with him and they are unsure now whether it contains guns and a bomb.  Explosives Unit has just arrived on the scene.


I find your post hard to believe. If it were true that the gunman was holding a room full of students hostage and then decided to walk the hallways. Why wouldn't one of the 24 or so swat members have taken him out. And how could the Explosives Unit have JUST ARRIVED on scene when they were already on scene at least two hours earlier?


----------



## nomoney

OMG if that is true with the kid with the duffel bag....I have the chills so bad


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And I agree with Bres - please don't post any rumors. Parents are frightened enough.


 
  First the kid was in a classroom face down with a duffelbag full of guns, now he's roaming up and down the halls.   It's really crappy to post something like that and get people all spun up.    I think just about everyone in the area has someone in that school that is important to them. It is my hope that it's all just one big false alarm.


----------



## watercolor

ME thinks someone needs to stop posting stuff unless they know EVERYTHING- without posting bits and peices. Again- there are probably parents and relatives- that are trying to figure things out- and that is NOT helping! Hearsay is not good right now!


----------



## Kain99

Clueless Mom here.  Just tried to drop Ryan off at the Tech Center.  As previously mentioned.... Huge scene.  Re-directed to Chopticon where they have staff checking every vehicle arriving.  

The School secretary said she knew nothing about what was going on.  I wish I had more info for you guys.


----------



## Railroad

Channel 4 news says the whole thing was caused by "someone seeing a student in the parking lot, putting what might have been a gun (police aren't sure) into a duffel bag."

That report doesn't seem to match the response by the schools (locking down all 3 schools) or the police (all available units plus).  And it certainly doesn't match what we're seeing in the posts here.


----------



## Old Dog

Wonder what happened to that press conference


----------



## workin hard

My sister ( who is in LHS) just called and said that everyone is being patted down...there is no kid roaming the halls with a gun and/or explosives.  She said everything is relatively calm.

My stepdad was also at the news conference and told me the whole thing got started when a grandmother and her granddaughter saw a kid put a gun in a bookbag and head toward the high schoo.


----------



## camily

What's up with channel 4? They were in the middle of a live phone report and it went to commercial all of a sudden. WTH?


----------



## Christy

Railroad said:
			
		

> That report doesn't seem to match the response by the schools (locking down all 3 schools) or the police (all available units plus). And it certainly doesn't match what we're seeing in the posts here.


 
Let's hope they're just being diligent, and it is all a false alarm.  If it is a false alarm, I wonder how many folks are going to be in a snit because the school and law enforcement "over reacted"?


----------



## vraiblonde

Railroad said:
			
		

> That report doesn't seem to match the response by the schools (locking down all 3 schools) or the police (all available units plus).  And it certainly doesn't match what we're seeing in the posts here.


They don't mess around with this stuff anymore.  Even an unconfirmed report will send out the SWAT guys to batten down the hatches.  Better safe than sorry.

This is probably a false alarm.  I hope so, anyway.  Neither FoxNews nor NBC 4 are reporting anything about a duffel bag full of weapons or anything like that, and they're breaking into it about every half hour or so.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> What's up with channel 4? They were in the middle of a live phone report and it went to commercial all of a sudden. WTH?


I was just told channel 4 will air a live press conference at noon.


----------



## rigirl

I agree about just the facts please, I am in tears with worry after reading these posts.


----------



## nomoney

did anyone else hear about a group of parents in "the lobby" starting to cause a disturbance....heard it on the scanner then broke off...


----------



## somdjonx

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They don't mess around with this stuff anymore.  Even an unconfirmed report will send out the SWAT guys to batten down the hatches.  Better safe than sorry.
> 
> This is probably a false alarm.  I hope so, anyway.  Neither FoxNews nor NBC 4 are reporting anything about a duffel bag full of weapons or anything like that, and they're breaking into it about every half hour or so.




agreed... better safe than sorry.  i'm glad they're handling it the way they are...


----------



## SeaRide

Christy said:
			
		

> Let's hope they're just being diligent, and it is all a false alarm.  If it is a false alarm, I wonder how many folks are going to be in a snit because the school and law enforcement "over reacted"?



I don't know LHS and LMS that well.  How many separated buildings are we talking about? Two, three, four, or five?


----------



## Railroad

nomoney said:
			
		

> did anyone else hear about a group of parents in "the lobby" starting to cause a disturbance....heard it on the scanner then broke off...


 
Yes but I presumed they weren't talking about the school - good assumption with law enforcement controlling access.


----------



## Old Dog

I don't have a problem with the response of the authorities.  I don't have a problem of them keeping the kids and not releasing them in some fashion.  I have a problem with the lack of information coming from the authorities, especially the school system.


----------



## sanchezf

Live on News 4 now


----------



## watercolor

conference on news 4


----------



## Christy

Old Dog said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with the response of the authorities. I don't have a problem of them keeping the kids and not releasing them in some fashion. I have a problem with the lack of information coming from the authorities, especially the school system.


 
I'm sure their top priority right now is giving everyone a blow by blow of what's going on.   Ever think they might be a little busy? :shrug:


----------



## mainman

Christy said:
			
		

> Ever think they might be a little busy? :shrug:


Why would it do that?


----------



## camily

Freakin' nuts!!


----------



## missperky

SeaRide said:
			
		

> I don't know LHS and LMS that well.  How many separated buildings are we talking about? Two, three, four, or five?



3, LMS, LHS and Tech Center.


----------



## kwillia

watercolor said:
			
		

> conference on news 4


According to the conference... the official word from the school is that this is all still being driven based on an "alleged sighting" of a gun.


----------



## Railroad

I missed the beginning of the news conference but channels 4 and 5 both say this is about a kid sighted putting a gun into a backpack.  A search is in progress for the kid and the weapon.


----------



## itsbob

Old Dog said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with the response of the authorities.  I don't have a problem of them keeping the kids and not releasing them in some fashion.  I have a problem with the lack of information coming from the authorities, especially the school system.


i'd rather have them work on resolving the issue, then tell me all about it after the fact.. lets get everyone through this, then have a press conference.

AS far as the parents making a disturbance.. start arresting them and taking them away.. Let the police do their jobs, your kids are no more special then anyone else's no matter what you may think at the time.  If you can't handle being told by authorities what to do, then you don't need to be there making a bad situation worse.. cuff them and take them away.

My heart goes out to the parents, and hope their kids are ok, but making a scene in the lobby isn't helping anybody.. now they have to take some cops off of the job in the school to watch the parents in the lobby..


----------



## Voter2002

Just got message from daughter...her class searched by Swat...students had to hold their hands on their heads while class & bookbags searched....


----------



## mandr96

I may be the minority, but I for one, appreciate the info you provide and believe your resource is credible.


----------



## Old Dog

I don't need a blow-by-blow.  But by now, you would think they would have posted something on their website.  And as I said earlier, they seemed to have NO plan.

The note on SMCPS's website below their news releases says "Urgent news information can be found here when “New News!” appears in red next to this link."  Well, I'd consider this urgent and yet, nothing.

NBC4 did it again... just as the Sheriff was starting to say something about the K-9 units, they switched off the news conference.


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> AS far as the parents making a disturbance.. start arresting them and taking them away.. Let the police do their jobs, your kids are no more special then anyone else's no matter what you may think at the time.  If you can't handle being told by authorities what to do, then you don't need to be there making a bad situation worse.. cuff them and take them away.


I agree!


----------



## PrchJrkr

kwillia said:
			
		

> According to the conference... the official word from the school is that this is all still being driven based on an "alleged sighting" of a gun.



Thank you K! I can't keep up with all the sources.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kwillia again.


----------



## nmquinn

itsbob said:
			
		

> i'd rather have them work on resolving the issue, then tell me all about it after the fact.. lets get everyone through this, then have a press conference.
> 
> AS far as the parents making a disturbance.. start arresting them and taking them away.. Let the police do their jobs, your kids are no more special then anyone else's no matter what you may think at the time.  If you can't handle being told by authorities what to do, then you don't need to be there making a bad situation worse.. cuff them and take them away.
> 
> My heart goes out to the parents, and hope their kids are ok, but making a scene in the lobby isn't helping anybody.. now they have to take some cops off of the job in the school to watch the parents in the lobby..


 I couln't have said it better myself!  Amen!


----------



## kwillia

Old Dog said:
			
		

> And as I said earlier, they seemed to have NO plan.


Seems like they are handling things just fine to me.


----------



## workin hard

kwillia said:
			
		

> According to the conference... the official word from the school is that this is all still being driven based on an "alleged sighting" of a gun.


 
I'm crossing my fingers that it stays an "alleged sighting"


----------



## Old Dog

itsbob said:
			
		

> i'd rather have them work on resolving the issue, then tell me all about it after the fact.. lets get everyone through this, then have a press conference.



But wouldn't it still make sense to at least put out a notice asking parents not to come by?  Or something?  Like I said, I'm not looking for a blow-by-blow.  But I think they should have issued something by now (they being the school system itself).

And yep, parents making a disturbance should be hauled off.

And I am a parent of one of the kids at LMS.


----------



## PrchJrkr

kwillia said:
			
		

> Seems like they are handling things just fine to me.



 ITSBOB for Sheriff!


----------



## nomoney

Old Dog said:
			
		

> But wouldn't it still make sense to at least put out a notice asking parents not to come by? Or something? Like I said, I'm not looking for a blow-by-blow. But I think they should have issued something by now (they being the school system itself).
> 
> And yep, parents making a disturbance should be hauled off.
> 
> And I am a parent of one of the kids at LMS.


 
I'm not a parent of a kid there and even I know that you can go by -just have to stay at the fairgrounds   Am I missing something? Does someone need to hold your hand to get you to read all the info that is out there?  Or does it just have to come from one specific source for you to actually be able to read it?


----------



## SeaRide

Old Dog said:
			
		

> But wouldn't it still make sense to at least put out a notice asking parents not to come by?  Or something?  Like I said, I'm not looking for a blow-by-blow.  But I think they should have issued something by now (they being the school system itself).
> 
> And yep, parents making a disturbance should be hauled off.
> 
> And I am a parent of one of the kids at LMS.



No, it does not make sense!


----------



## Shutterbug

Old Dog said:
			
		

> But wouldn't it still make sense to at least put out a notice asking parents not to come by?


And how many parents would actually do that?  Parents tend to panic in these kinds of situations and just want to get their children.


----------



## kwillia

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> ITSBOB for Sheriff!


NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...


----------



## PrchJrkr

kwillia said:
			
		

> NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...


----------



## watercolor

kwillia said:
			
		

> NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...






**snickers**


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...


----------



## deino2002

I hope that this ends well and we will get the complete true story!


----------



## Shutterbug

kwillia said:
			
		

> NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...


:giggle:


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...


It wouldn't matter what he said. I mean, who would trust him with a wife that goes by "BadGirl"?


----------



## rigirl

I didn't want to seem unappreciative to the people who are posting, I am just a scared parent hoping that some of those posts aren't true.  I will keep on reading and and anxiously await the end of the lockdown.  Thanks.


----------



## Old Dog

No, I can get my info from here and St. Mary's Today, and The Bay Net, and News4.  But I don't feel that relieves the school system of the responsibility of communicating directly to the parents in some fashion. It's their job.  They have been trusted with the care of safety of these children.  It is reasonable to expect them to communicate in some way about a situation like this.

In addition, I know from personal experience that situations can occur at the school (LMS) and no notice is ever given to the parents at all.

And how many parents would or wouldn't listen to a request to please remain at home is somewhat immaterial.  In less than 2 hours, LMS is supposed to let out.  Buses will be rolling up by 1:45 or earlier.


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:
			
		

> NOT! Could you imagine the breathalizer testing he would put in place...



 
Oh the visuals..


----------



## Tigerlily

camily said:
			
		

> It wouldn't matter what he said. I mean, who would trust him with a wife that goes by "BadGirl"?


BG's not his wife. She's his bebe's momma


----------



## sunflower

LHS dismissal 115
at the fairgrounds


----------



## Nickel

Old Dog said:
			
		

> They have been trusted with the care of safety of these children.


 Isn't that what they're taking care of?  Nothing you've said leads me to believe that their main concern should be informing parents of what is going on, when they can get that information from anywhere.    





> Buses will be rolling up by 1:45 or earlier.


Not if the school's still on lockdown.


----------



## CMC122

sunflower said:
			
		

> LHS dismissal 115
> at the fairgrounds


Where did you see this?


----------



## kwillia

Old Dog said:
			
		

> No, I can get my info from here and St. Mary's Today, and The Bay Net, and News4.  But I don't feel that relieves the school system of the responsibility of communicating directly to the parents in some fashion. It's their job.  They have been trusted with the care of safety of these children.  It is reasonable to expect them to communicate in some way about a situation like this.
> 
> In addition, I know from personal experience that situations can occur at the school (LMS) and no notice is ever given to the parents at all.
> 
> And how many parents would or wouldn't listen to a request to please remain at home is somewhat immaterial.  In less than 2 hours, LMS is supposed to let out.  Buses will be rolling up by 1:45 or earlier.


There are approx. 2,000 students in the high school alone. You expect them to call the parents of approx 4,000 students just to tell them, "We are working the issue, but having nothing we can tell you. Just wanted you to know."

They cannot tell us dismissal plans until they can secure the area. And that's what they are busy doing this very moment.


----------



## kwillia

sunflower said:
			
		

> LHS dismissal 115
> at the fairgrounds


source?


----------



## sunflower

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Where did you see this?


 
School called here. "For the bus drivers"


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Old Dog said:
			
		

> No, I can get my info from here and St. Mary's Today, and The Bay Net, and News4. But I don't feel that relieves the school system of the responsibility of communicating directly to the parents in some fashion..


 
Hmmm....communicate with parents, GET CHILDREN SAFE...it's a toss up...




			
				Old Dog said:
			
		

> It's their job. They have been trusted with the care of safety of these children. .


 
and that is whatthey are doing, I am sorry if you have to get your news from other sources, but I would much rather they pull all their resources to protect thses kids then to inform you.  



			
				Old Dog said:
			
		

> It is reasonable to expect them to communicate in some way about a situation like this..


 
True.  AFTER the kids are all safe


----------



## kwillia

sunflower said:
			
		

> School called here. "For the bus drivers"


Then that means LMS students will be bused and parents don't have to pick up?


----------



## workin hard

kwillia said:
			
		

> source?


 
Stepdad is at the fairgrounds and he confirmed the 115 dismissal.


----------



## Shutterbug

Old Dog said:
			
		

> No, I can get my info from here and St. Mary's Today, and The Bay Net, and News4.  But I don't feel that relieves the school system of the responsibility of communicating directly to the parents in some fashion. It's their job.  They have been trusted with the care of safety of these children.  It is reasonable to expect them to communicate in some way about a situation like this.
> 
> In addition, I know from personal experience that situations can occur at the school (LMS) and no notice is ever given to the parents at all.
> 
> And how many parents would or wouldn't listen to a request to please remain at home is somewhat immaterial.  In less than 2 hours, LMS is supposed to let out.  Buses will be rolling up by 1:45 or earlier.


I didn't realize that in addition to educating our children that St. Mary's Public Schools was also supposed to be part of the media.  Isn't that what the news stations are for???  To get you the info you need?  Why should the schools have to do it?


----------



## mainman

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Hmmm....communicate with parents, GET CHILDREN SAFE...it's a toss up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is whatthey are doing, I am sorry if you have to get your news from other sources, but I would much rather they pull all their resources to protect thses kids then to inform you.
> 
> 
> 
> True. AFTER the kids are all safe


I believe you are pissing into the wind..


----------



## kwillia

workin hard said:
			
		

> Stepdad is at the fairgrounds and he confirmed the 115 dismissal.


Will they be bused home or are parents expected to pick up from the fairgrounds?


----------



## baileydog

Just In.....leon High And All Others Will Be Releasing Kids At 1:15.  Buses Are To Park At The Fairgrounds And Kids Will Be Escorted To Them.  And Im In The Bus Buisness So This Is True


----------



## itsbob

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> BG's not his wife. She's his bebe's momma



Yeah, I run for office they'd have a field day with that one!!

Anyways.. Tommy McKay was just on CNN.. he describes a calm scene.. single student was seen this morning putting a handgun in his backpack.  Video from the scene shows CALM parents in the parking lot, and in the fairgrounds.  

Tommy said they have already breifed the parents as to what is going on about 1/2 hour ago, and will again shortly, at the fairgrounds.  Parents are being cooperative and calm, and the situation is bing handled well by all involved.


----------



## Barnacle

Old Dog said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with the response of the authorities.  I don't have a problem of them keeping the kids and not releasing them in some fashion.  I have a problem with the lack of information coming from the authorities, especially the school system.



Once the police take over a "scene", the school system is not supposed to make their own statements.


----------



## Spoiled

they turned the internet off at the schools so the kids would stop posting stupid stuff online


----------



## workin hard

kwillia said:
			
		

> Will they be bused home or are parents expected to pick up from the fairgrounds?


 
Not exactly sure...my sister drives and I asked my mom that and she said that she didn't think they were letting students get to their cars.


----------



## camily

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> BG's not his wife. She's his bebe's momma


  Scandalous!


----------



## sunflower

kwillia said:
			
		

> Will they be bused home or are parents expected to pick up from the fairgrounds?


 
Bused Home. The ones who drive no clue.

Also they said LMS will dissmiss at regular time. Dont have where they will be picked up yet


----------



## jenileigh

Does anyone know if LMS will be letting out at 1:15 or regular time?


----------



## sunflower

jenileigh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if LMS will be letting out at 1:15 or regular time?


 
Regular time as of right now.


----------



## kwillia

sunflower said:
			
		

> Bused Home. The ones who drive no clue.
> 
> Also they said LMS will dissmiss at regular time. Dont have where they will be picked up yet


Cool. Bused home is good.


----------



## baileydog

Reg Time I Heard


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> Cool. Bused home is good.


----------



## kwillia

Hard to believe they are calmly releasing high school students when it was only an hour ago little Ty was face down with a gunman in charge of his classroom. This should be a LifeTime network story soon.


----------



## Toxick

Old Dog said:
			
		

> I don't need a blow-by-blow.  But by now, you would think they would have posted something on their website.  And as I said earlier, they seemed to have NO plan.



You realize that the website is probably updated by a teacher, office admin, or a student, right?


If it's a student, they're all currently in lockdown.

If it's a teacher or admin, they're currently locking down students.



And I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "no plan".


The school has called in trained professionals. THAT's the plan. I guarantee you that the police and the SWAT teams have a plan. I will also guarantee you that they're not going to take the time to share that plan with people who aren't directly involved with it. They have a situation to deal with.



Which leaves you and I, along with the teachers and administrators right out of the loop.


----------



## workin hard

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hard to believe they are calmly releasing high school students when it was only an hour ago little Ty was face down with a gunman in charge of his classroom. This should be a LifeTime network story soon.


 
You made me spit my water out....


----------



## Shutterbug

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hard to believe they are calmly releasing high school students when it was only an hour ago little Ty was face down with a gunman in charge of his classroom. This should be a LifeTime network story soon.


:snort:


----------



## baileydog

All right, nothing more to see here.  Ya all get back to work,  move along


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> :snort:


Here's a tissue, you got a flapper with that one


----------



## jwwb2000

wonder what kid decided to put a blog about doing this on his myspace account?


----------



## baileydog

Buses will now be allowed on school property to get the kids.  Duh!  How were we going to get a couple thousand kids across the street?


----------



## Toxick

Spoiled said:
			
		

> there is no internet access in the schools, they shut it down





Or that.


----------



## CMC122

baileydog said:
			
		

> Buses will now be allowed on school property to get the kids. Duh! How were we going to get a couple thousand kids across the street?


Shoe leather express


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Here's a tissue, you got a flapper with that one


:doublesnort:


----------



## nomoney

baileydog said:
			
		

> Duh! How were we going to get a couple thousand kids across the street?


 

gee.....with all those cops there I'm sure it would be really really hard for one of them to either block off traffic for a few minutes or to act like a crossing guard.......that's a really tough job for them.........


----------



## camily

baileydog said:
			
		

> All right, nothing more to see here.  Ya all get back to work,  move along


  Too dayum slow with all the visitors.


----------



## camily

I'm finding it very interesting to click on the names and see how long they have been members but have never posted.  Some of the names are very funny or beg for a   .


----------



## Keepinitsimple

I think def. we should want the situation to be handled to keep our kids safe first.  We as parents don't like not knowing and hate worrying but we can handle that our kids being safe is #1.


----------



## maylinduplantis

yes and all those people crowded at the fair grounds make wonderful targets...  anyone think: what if this guy decided not to head to the school and head home, but heard everyone was at the fairgrounds and decided to extract revenge in a new way...  a field of sheep waiting to be slaughtered...

*awaits the red karma*


----------



## kwillia

Keepinitsimple said:
			
		

> I think def. we should want the situation to be handled to keep our kids safe first.  We as parents don't like not knowing and hate worrying but we can handle that our kids being safe is #1.


Wow... you were able to keep that simple and to the point.


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... you were able to keep that simple and to the point.


----------



## Shutterbug

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... you were able to keep that simple and to the point.


Wow....You are on a roll today.


----------



## LucySnow

*School's Out Alert*

this just in...

LEONARDTOWN, MD  This morning, two people reported observing a young person with a weapon in the vicinity of Leonardtown High School  and the person may have entered the school building with the weapon.  The school administration put the school into a lockdown while the incident was being investigated.  For precautionary measures, other schools on the campus (Dr. James A. Forrest Career and Technology Center and the Alternative Learning Center) went into lockdown mode.  Leonardtown Middle School went into a modified lockdown mode, requiring students to remain inside the building, but allowing them to move throughout the building.  Students will be dismissed from Leonardtown High School, Dr. James A. Forrest Career and Technology Center, and the Alternative Learning Center at 1:15 p.m. today.  Leonardtown Middle School will dismiss at 2:05 p.m. today, which is their normal time.  Buses will begin their return routes at that time.  More information will be released as it becomes available.

http://www.schoolsout.com/


----------



## FancyBelle

Must be about over with. I was thinking when I went out to lunch, what a really good time to rob a bank!


----------



## PrchJrkr

FancyBelle said:
			
		

> Must be about over with. I was thinking when I went out to lunch, what a really good time to rob a bank!



Don't you dare!


----------



## nicole2004

Thank you for posting.  I'm finally glad they are letting them go.  My son is a senior at LHS and I just talked to him.  He said they are dismissing the students who drive to school first and then the cops will escort everyone else to the fairgrounds to board the buses.  Thank goodness this is almost over.
This is the first time I've ever posted here and just wanted to say thank you to everyone who kept us worried parents up to date all day    




			
				LucySnow said:
			
		

> this just in...
> 
> LEONARDTOWN, MD – This morning, two people reported observing a young person with a weapon in the vicinity of Leonardtown High School  and the person may have entered the school building with the weapon.  The school administration put the school into a lockdown while the incident was being investigated.  For precautionary measures, other schools on the campus (Dr. James A. Forrest Career and Technology Center and the Alternative Learning Center) went into lockdown mode.  Leonardtown Middle School went into a modified lockdown mode, requiring students to remain inside the building, but allowing them to move throughout the building.  Students will be dismissed from Leonardtown High School, Dr. James A. Forrest Career and Technology Center, and the Alternative Learning Center at 1:15 p.m. today.  Leonardtown Middle School will dismiss at 2:05 p.m. today, which is their normal time.  Buses will begin their return routes at that time.  More information will be released as it becomes available.
> 
> http://www.schoolsout.com/


----------



## mainman

FancyBelle said:
			
		

> Must be about over with. I was thinking when I went out to lunch, what a really good time to rob a bank!


You've been reported...


----------



## FancyBelle

mainman said:
			
		

> You've been reported...


----------



## Kain99

mainman said:
			
		

> You've been reported...


*Nark!*


----------



## kwillia

FancyBelle said:
			
		

>


Do you own a 4-wheeler, missy...


----------



## Keepinitsimple

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wow... you were able to keep that simple and to the point.




You really represent the area well.  Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## mainman

FancyBelle said:
			
		

>







			
				Kain99 said:
			
		

> *Nark!*


I'm just mad because she stole my idea...


----------



## FancyBelle

Hey! I am almost to 1000 posts! What do I win? :getalifebeotch:


----------



## mainman

FancyBelle said:
			
		

> Hey! I am almost to 1000 posts! What do I win? :getalifebeotch:


Check your pmer...


----------



## thakidistight

FancyBelle said:
			
		

> Must be about over with. I was thinking when I went out to lunch, what a really good time to rob a bank!




So Im not the only one that thought that....


----------



## Kain99

FancyBelle said:
			
		

> Hey! I am almost to 1000 posts! What do I win? :getalifebeotch:


I sent your prize to our super secret love nest....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Keepinitsimple said:
			
		

> You really represent the area well.  Thanks for the warm welcome.


You only got the warm welcome because she likes you.


----------



## kwillia

Keepinitsimple said:
			
		

> You really represent the area well.  Thanks for the warm welcome.


YW.


----------



## Shutterbug

Keepinitsimple said:
			
		

> You really represent the area well.  Thanks for the warm welcome.


Don't mind her....she had to order her drugs online and they aren't here yet.


----------



## FancyBelle

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm just mad because she stole my idea...


I did come back from lunch with more money than I left with.   Don't tell anybody. This is a secret private forum, isn't it?


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You only got the warm welcome because she likes you.


I'll be giving you a warm welcome later.


----------



## PrchJrkr

daydreamer said:
			
		

> I'll be giving you a warm welcome later.



 :worthless


----------



## vraiblonde

Old Dog said:
			
		

> No, I can get my info from here and St. Mary's Today, and The Bay Net, and News4.  But I don't feel that relieves the school system of the responsibility of communicating directly to the parents in some fashion. It's their job.


They communicate with the parents via the news media.  Can you imagine calling umpteen thousand parents?



It's ridiculous to think that the school should do that.  That's why they call the radio, papers and TV stations to get the word out.


----------



## Bustem' Down

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They communicate with the parents via the news media.  Can you imagine calling umpteen thousand parents?
> 
> 
> 
> It's ridiculous to think that the school should do that.  That's why they call the radio, papers and TV stations to get the word out.


True, I don't know how Somd is, but my high school graduating class was over 800 and the school pop was around 3500.


----------



## rigirl

Thank you, thank you, thank you for letting me know the kids are safe and are coming home!  I must have missed the news report. This is the only place I heard that they were safe!


----------



## Toxick

FancyBelle said:
			
		

> Hey! I am almost to 1000 posts! What do I win?




Nipple leeches.

It stings when they first latch on, but after a while, it becomes comfortable, and they stick straight up when you get excited.


----------



## Keepinitsimple

I'm glad all the kids are safe and on their way home.


----------



## K-T7

So has anyone got the real truth, and whether they found the student and the gun?
I am so glad for you all that all your friends/children and relatives, are going home safe.  You were and are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They communicate with the parents via the news media. Can you imagine calling umpteen thousand parents?
> 
> 
> 
> It's ridiculous to think that the school should do that. That's why they call the radio, papers and TV stations to get the word out.


Don't you think he should write his mayor?  I do....


----------



## rdkarob

*Just wonder*

Are they letting the kid that was roaming the hallways with a duffle bag full of guns and explosives go home too????

Guess her source wasn't really good   Got everyone upset for nothing...


----------



## mainman

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Are they letting the kid that was roaming the hallways with a duffle bag full of guns and explosives go home too????
> 
> Guess her source wasn't really good  Got everyone upset for nothing...


 Better safe than sorry....


----------



## Bustem' Down

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Are they letting the kid that was roaming the hallways with a duffle bag full of guns and explosives go home too????
> 
> Guess her source wasn't really good   Got everyone upset for nothing...


They are checking each student.  At least that's how CNN makes it sound.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/05/19/maryland.school.ap/index.html


----------



## maylinduplantis

rdkarob said:
			
		

> Are they letting the kid that was roaming the hallways with a duffle bag full of guns and explosives go home too????
> 
> Guess her source wasn't really good   Got everyone upset for nothing...



no... we decided that was a mistype...  it should of read...



> there's a kid roaming the hallway with a duffle bag full of gum... and i'm a big tard...



there we go!  much better


----------



## Somdmommy

Wow, Glad to hear everyone is okay!


----------



## kwillia

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Wow, Glad to hear everyone is okay!


Even Otter...


----------



## Barnacle

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> They are checking each student.  At least that's how CNN makes it sound.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/05/19/maryland.school.ap/index.html



They did check every student, every bag, every classroom.


----------



## Somdmommy

Barnacle said:
			
		

> They did check every student, every bag, every classroom.


 Did they ever find out if the kid ran off or what?

Who is to say he wont come back in a few days or weeks!


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Even Otter...



<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/oldies/danger.jpg">


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/oldies/danger.jpg">


----------



## Barnacle

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Did they ever find out if the kid ran off or what?
> 
> Who is to say he wont come back in a few days or weeks!



That is the scary part.  No one knows if it was a hoax or if the kid was able to hide the gun for another day!!!


----------



## nomoney

well now that the kids are gone they're probably doing a search of the school. (lockers and such)


----------



## Somdmommy

Barnacle said:
			
		

> That is the scary part.  No one knows if it was a hoax or if the kid was able to hide the gun for another day!!!


 Oh man...I would hope that the cops are going to hang around for the next couple of days.


----------



## kwillia

appyday said:
			
		

> Any kids home yet? if they let out at 1:15 I thought they would be home by now I am still waiting


My middle schooler is usually home by now and no phone call yet...


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> My middle schooler is usually home by now and no phone call yet...


Mine's not due for 10 more minutes


----------



## maylinduplantis

they're doing a bus by bus release...  it's going slow...  they announced "anyone leaving the building goes on a bus, if they don't go on a bus, put them in a cruiser and we'll sort them out later"


----------



## Negative Nancy

Call her on her phon.........

Never mind, that's right. Dad took it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Did they ever find out if the kid ran off or what?
> 
> Who is to say he wont come back in a few days or weeks!


No weapon found...what if there wasn't even a weapon at all?  Very possible the "witness'" didn't actually see a gun, but something else. :shrug:


----------



## Negative Nancy

Kid did not want to go to school and says to granny, "look that kid has a gun" Granny saw nothind but did not want to look old and out of touch and says "yeah I saw it too" 

And that's how it starts.


----------



## CMC122

Girl just sent me a text, they are calling buses one at a time so it's gonna be a while before they get home.


----------



## Somdmommy

Negative Nancy said:
			
		

> Kid did not want to go to school and says to granny, "look that kid has a gun" Granny saw nothind but did not want to look old and out of touch and says "yeah I saw it too"
> 
> And that's how it starts.


 Well I hope that turns out to be the truth.


----------



## sonsorae

Daughter just sent a text to say the those who drive will be sitting in the auditorium until all the buses leave.


----------



## Somdmommy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Girl just sent me a text, they are calling buses one at a time so it's gonna be a while before they get home.


 Anything is better than some kid who got an F on a test, or got his azz beat...trying to shoot up the school.


----------



## kwillia

My middle schooler just called me... he's still at school.


----------



## Tigerlily

This will most definately mess up alot of buses for many different schools around here this afternoon.


----------



## charger383

suprised i didnt see this yet

"the bridge is out" aswell,


----------



## Somdmommy

bmd1011 said:
			
		

> I just got a phone call saying that the kids aren't being let out early....that now 4 teachers are being held hostage and the swat teams going in???
> 
> something about how the kid's dad died last night....and the ambulance took hours to get there, then the cell cut off...who knows at this point.
> 
> classic case of telephone where the story gets messed up????
> 
> i'm really hoping the kids are being let out though!


 Well I hope thats not true!


----------



## kwillia

bmd1011 said:
			
		

> I just got a phone call saying that the kids aren't being let out early....that now 4 teachers are being held hostage and the swat teams going in???
> 
> something about how the kid's dad died last night....and the ambulance took hours to get there, then the cell cut off...who knows at this point.
> 
> classic case of telephone where the story gets messed up????
> 
> i'm really hoping the kids are being let out though!


Ty has your phone number...


----------



## rigirl

My daughter just called from the classroom at LHS.  She told me that each class is being escorted out by a swat team straight to the bus, and it's not their turn yet.  They have to go directly to the buses. She's not allowed to get her backpack from her locker. I can't wait to hug her.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ty has your phone number...


Some people's children


----------



## bmd1011

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ty has your phone number...




I'm not saying I believe it, b/c if something this big was going on then why wouldn't someone else be mentioning it....

Just saying what I've heard, to get a little clarification, or at least a "yeah right my kids home now" kind of thing.....

i figured it was a messed up story but who knows at this point like i said.


----------



## maylinduplantis

bmd1011 said:
			
		

> blah blah blah, I'm a dirty tard...



:fixed:  

I'm listening to the scanner, nothing exciting at the school, but there was some dude in Historic Leonardtown drunk already looking to find his car...


----------



## Somdmommy

To all of you that have children there:

I hope they all make it home safe!


----------



## otter

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/6thsense.jpg">


----------



## bmd1011

maylinduplantis said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> 
> I'm listening to the scanner, nothing exciting at the school, but there was some dude in Historic Leonardtown drunk already looking to find his car...




yeah thanks.....i wasn't trying to be put down....i was just saying what i had heard to try and get some clarification.


----------



## camily

maylinduplantis said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> 
> I'm listening to the scanner, nothing exciting at the school, but there was some dude in Historic Leonardtown drunk already looking to find his car...


enn:


----------



## maylinduplantis

bmd1011 said:
			
		

> yeah thanks.....i wasn't trying to be put down....i was just saying what i had heard to try and get some clarification.



there is this thing called "Common Sense" which most people have...  there are the exceptions, but those exceptions only go to those who are not right in the head for one reason or another...  so WTH is your excuse?

you should of just asked for an update instead of spew off at the mouth at what some other tard told you...   

So, next time you open your mouth and want to say something productive...  DON'T!


----------



## maylinduplantis

camily said:
			
		

> enn:


----------



## alex

If they released them at 1:15 why aren't they out yet?  I just heard from my kid and I can not go and get him and he STILL is not on a bus yet!!!!!!!!  If they had just released them at normal time he would be home by now!!!!  The school system is so screwed up and I am fighting mad about the way the whole thing is being handled at this point.  If this was the way they were going to handle it they should never have told parents they were releasing the kids early!!!!!


----------



## maylinduplantis

alex said:
			
		

> If they released them at 1:15 why aren't they out yet? I just heard from my kid and I can not go and get him and he STILL is not on a bus yet!!!!!!!! If they had just released them at normal time he would be home by now!!!! The school system is so screwed up and I am fighting mad about the way the whole thing is being handled at this point. If this was the way they were going to handle it they should never have told parents they were releasing the kids early!!!!!



did you not read the part that the buses are being released one at a time? there are a lot of kids they have to get onto busses... what would you rather have: a bus at a time or everyone running around chaotically and a kid or two getting shot because they still don't know if the gun sighting was real or not...

I understand the aggravation you're under, but calm down... every other parent on here seems to be calm about it... I think everyone is handling the situation wonderfully and if you think you could do it better, run for sheriff...


----------



## rdkarob

Wouldn't NBC know by now if there was a gunman/boy/girl in the school or would they try and keep it a secret so no one will be alarmed....just asking


----------



## Tigerlily

appyday said:
			
		

> Ok this is what I heard...the boy was seen at the Fast stop putting a gun in his back pack and saying he was going to shoot as many kids as he could...the reason he cant be identified is the people at the fast stop did not know the kid..if the kid was seen by other kids or the shool they would know who it was. And they did not know if he went to Leonardtown or the Tech center or where he went when he left..and the person that told me this sleeps with a state trooper..




I've always wanted to sleep with a trooper. I dated a cop once but we never went all the way.   

BTW Appy is your daughter home yet?


----------



## Dukesdad

My middle schooler just called and she is home. My two high schoolers aren't there yet...


----------



## Tigerlily

appyday said:
			
		

> NO SHE IS NOT


I'm sorry I'm sure she'll be home soon and you can give her a great big hug.   













Right before she asks for the cell back


----------



## Shutterbug

camily said:
			
		

> enn:


----------



## Negative Nancy

bmd1011 said:
			
		

> I just got a phone call saying that the kids aren't being let out early....that now 4 teachers are being held hostage and the swat teams going in???
> 
> something about how the kid's dad died last night....and the ambulance took hours to get there, then the cell cut off...who knows at this point.
> 
> classic case of telephone where the story gets messed up????
> 
> i'm really hoping the kids are being let out though!


 
You are a tard. I think SOMD should look into your IP address.


----------



## Negative Nancy

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Right before she asks for the cell back


 
Don't be silly she's a teenager, She will ask for the phone first.


----------



## maylinduplantis

Negative Nancy said:
			
		

> You are a tard. I think SOMD should look into your IP address.



that's not very nice, you may get red karma for that :dur:


----------



## alex

I was calm until he just called to say he is still in the school. At this point I just want him home. He is my only child and I NEED to see him and hug him. Sorry if that sounds selfish but that is the way it is. I wanted to go to the school and pick him up but the news said not to do that so I didn't. The next time I will do it any way. If they knew they were dismissing early, if the buses were there early and even if they are loading them one at a time he should have been home by now!!!


----------



## Ponytail

alex said:
			
		

> I was calm until he just called to say he is still in the school. At this point I just want him home. He is my only child and I NEED to see him and hug him. Sorry if that sounds selfish but that is the way it is. I wanted to go to the school and pick him up but the news said not to do that so I didn't. The next time I will do it any way. If they knew they were dismissing early, if the buses were there early and even if they are loading them one at a time he should have been home by now!!!



Unless maybe he is the one with the gun???    But then, you are still alive and given BMD1011's report, you would have died last night.  But then, maybe we should get a report from BuddyLee and the MD Ghost Hunters, and the possible haunting of the SOMD forums and ...


----------



## CableChick

alex said:
			
		

> I was calm until he just called to say he is still in the school. At this point I just want him home. He is my only child and I NEED to see him and hug him. Sorry if that sounds selfish but that is the way it is. I wanted to go to the school and pick him up but the news said not to do that so I didn't. The next time I will do it any way. If they knew they were dismissing early, if the buses were there early and even if they are loading them one at a time he should have been home by now!!!


 

Are you a member of Pooh & Tigger's Corner?


----------



## bmd1011

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Unless maybe he is the one with the gun???    But then, you are still alive and given BMD1011's report, you would have died last night.  But then, maybe we should get a report from BuddyLee and the MD Ghost Hunters, and the possible haunting of the SOMD forums and ...




once again.....I was just saying what I was told. I did not know what happened, but from what I heard a person came into a friend's work and told them this...and my friend and whoever else saw the reports on tv...i don't even know ok..

just saying what i had heard for clarification. geeze....but enough is enough, sorry i stated what i had heard, seeing if anyone had heard the same thing for whatever reason.

basicallyi'm at work, only have access to these forums, and then a few news articles but they haven't been updated last i checked....therefore i had no idea whether the tv reports were true or not.


----------



## maylinduplantis

CableChick said:
			
		

> Are you a member of Pooh & Tigger's Corner?



:killing me OH MY GAWD!!!  no she didn't...


----------



## sunflower

alex said:
			
		

> I was calm until he just called to say he is still in the school. At this point I just want him home. He is my only child and I NEED to see him and hug him. Sorry if that sounds selfish but that is the way it is. I wanted to go to the school and pick him up but the news said not to do that so I didn't. The next time I will do it any way. If they knew they were dismissing early, if the buses were there early and even if they are loading them one at a time he should have been home by now!!!


 
A friend of mine is a bus driver. He hasnt even left the school Yet. He said in 10 more min he will be leaving, plus he has to pick up the elementary kids after that, so parents your kids will be home soon. Be calm...


----------



## bmd1011

appyday said:
			
		

> When "whoever" gets home you should kick them in the ass..




at this point thats how i feel


----------



## bmd1011

alright real question here....since the high school/middle school buses are running late.....does this also mean the elementary school kids will be late?


----------



## MysticalMom

I just heard on the scanner that the parents can come into the middle school now to pick up their kids and that busses are leaving.


----------



## alex

I know I should be calm and basically I am, I am just pissed off at the way this and the information was being handled.  The school calls you for the littlest thing - come to PTA meetings, buy a year book, but they couldn't activate their phone tree to let parents know what is going on?  I am more upset at the school then anything else.  And I did hug him this morning, just like I do most days.


----------



## sunflower

appyday said:
			
		

> Could you please ask him where my kids bus is..TVM


 
Its either already been loaded and on its way, or it hasn't been loaded yet. Sorry. Thats all I can tell you.


----------



## residentofcre

One of the ladies that works with me just went to pick up her son.  There were letting them go one by one starting at 1:15... her son rides the bus to Chopticon and then makes a connection there for home.. [sorry about the spelling] ... when he got to where he picks up the bus at Chopticon he had already missed his connection....

She called the school to verify.... they say there are hundreds of kids stranded....

If McKay and Zylok hoped to get some worthwhile press out of this... they didn't follow thru....


----------



## sunflower

bmd1011 said:
			
		

> alright real question here....since the high school/middle school buses are running late.....does this also mean the elementary school kids will be late?


----------



## bmd1011

jessica simpson moment?


----------



## watercolor

appyday said:
			
		

> When "whoever" gets home you should kick them in the ass..





for real!


----------



## MysticalMom

OK..I'm listening to the scanner. First they say they are releasing students that drive, then they say they're not releasing any students from the HS until the search is complete, which could take quite awhile. 

Now I'm more confused than ever.


----------



## sunflower

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> OK..I'm listening to the scanner. First they say they are releasing students that drive, then they say they're not releasing any students from the HS until the search is complete, which could take quite awhile.
> 
> Now I'm more confused than ever.


 
This whole thing is confusing.


----------



## cholo

residentofcre said:
			
		

> If McKay and Zylok hoped to get some worthwhile press out of this... they didn't follow thru....


So if you were at the press briefing you would have gotten in front of the camera?

"Excuse me for interrupting.  I know there is a serious situation going on right now, and everyone is concerned about the safety of their children.  But my name is Becky Tice, and I'm a candidate for County Commissioner.  Would you please vote for me?"

On the other hand, I think JPC missed a golden opportunity.


----------



## da6bearz

*Lhs*

I just heard from my daughter they left the fair grounds at 3:30


----------



## slotted

Who is gonna take the bets on if little appyday get's her phone back? 

Put me down for yes.


----------



## watercolor

*scratches head* and this means war why, da6bearz?


----------



## da6bearz

*Lhs*

Now that only means it will be another 45 minutes before they get home.  I'm sure they will be tired, cranky, and most of all hungry!


----------



## sunflower

da6bearz said:
			
		

> I just heard from my daughter they left the fair grounds at 3:30


 
So what are you going to do about it? Your child is SAFE and that is what matters. No war just


----------



## sunflower

slotted said:
			
		

> Who is gonna take the bets on if little appyday get's her phone back?
> 
> Put me down for yes.


----------



## da6bearz

*Lhs*

Just looked like a good icon for the topic.  I'm just a little ticked off that there was now enough communication.


----------



## Pandora

cholo said:
			
		

> So if you were at the press briefing you would have gotten in front of the camera?
> 
> "Excuse me for interrupting.  I know there is a serious situation going on right now, and everyone is concerned about the safety of their children.  But my name is Becky Tice, and I'm a candidate for County Commissioner.  Would you please vote for me?"
> 
> On the other hand, I think JPC missed a golden opportunity.



 

You mean like this...


----------



## mainman

slotted said:
			
		

> Who is gonna take the bets on if little appyday get's her phone back?
> 
> Put me down for yes.


I'm feeling quite apathetic about that...


----------



## sunflower

Pandora said:
			
		

> You mean like this...


----------



## da6bearz

*Lhs*

Not enough communication.  I'm just really glad my daughter had her cell phone and I was able to make sure she was alright.


----------



## mainman

Pandora said:
			
		

> You mean like this...


I think I just had a stroke...


----------



## sunflower

appyday said:
			
		

> Daughter is home safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter wont get cell back for awhile she was sneaking smirnoffs up to her bedroom via coathangers and her easter basket  she will be in trouble for while..


----------



## slotted

Why don't all you people biatchin about the communication put the principal of the school on your nextel 2-way, then you can give them to redneck mating call at the next school crisis.


----------



## MysticalMom

appyday said:
			
		

> Daughter is home safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter wont get cell back for awhile she was sneaking smirnoffs up to her bedroom via coathangers and her easter basket  she will be in trouble for while..





Coat hangers and an easter basket. What a genius! And resourceful too!


----------



## sunflower

da6bearz said:
			
		

> Not enough communication. I'm just really glad my daughter had her cell phone and I was able to make sure she was alright.


 
Please Quote who your responding back to please TYVM


----------



## slotted

appyday said:
			
		

> Daughter is home safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter wont get cell back for awhile she was sneaking smirnoffs up to her bedroom via coathangers and her easter basket  she will be in trouble for while..


coathangers and easter basket.


----------



## da6bearz

*Lhs*

Bite me!!  I can be pissy if I want that's what forum are for.


----------



## sunflower

da6bearz said:
			
		

> Bite me!! I can be pissy if I want that's what forum are for.


----------



## slotted

da6bearz said:
			
		

> Bite me!!  I can be pissy if I want that's what forum are for.


----------



## mainman

+





			
				da6bearz said:
			
		

> Bite me!! I can be pissy if I want that's what forum are for.


 
Slotted, 

Looks like we have a new toy..

~MM364219727191753627914187297~


----------



## CableChick

mainman said:
			
		

> +
> 
> Slotted,
> 
> Looks like we have a new toy..
> 
> ~MM364219727191753627914187297~


----------



## slotted

mainman said:
			
		

> +
> 
> Slotted,
> 
> Looks like we have a new toy..
> 
> ~MM364219727191753627914187297~


  you did notice that they were red right?


----------



## da6bearz

*Lhs*

Excuse me!!!!


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> I think I just had a stroke...


OMFingG...:


----------



## Tigerlily

da6bearz said:
			
		

> Bite me!!  I can be pissy if I want that's what forum are for.


Why don't you check your nasty attitude and go make your child a snack. Or do you plan on biatchin at them when they get home.


----------



## slotted

da6bearz said:
			
		

> Excuse me!!!!


no excuse for your dumb ass.


----------



## mainman

da6bearz said:
			
		

> Excuse me!!!!


Please use the Reply with quote button...

Thank you...


----------



## slotted

mainman said:
			
		

> Please use the Reply with quote button...
> 
> Thank you...


I don't think that this one is bright enough to figure it out.


----------



## sunflower

appyday said:
			
		

> Like this....


 
:     Or like this


----------



## da6bearz

*Sorry*

You know I just want to  apologize.  I'm just upset that no one would tell us anything.  I'm just thankful my daughter is alright.


----------



## slotted

da6bearz said:
			
		

> You know I just want to  apologize.  I'm just upset that no one would tell us anything.  I'm just thankful my daughter is alright.


Vote JPC, he'll fix it!


----------



## kwillia

da6bearz said:
			
		

> You know I just want to  apologize.  I'm just upset that no one would tell us anything.  I'm just thankful my daughter is alright.


WTF do you want them to tell you.... two people saw a kid with a gun. They saw him head over to the school. They reported it to the school. The school reported it to the police. The police took the threat serious. They are checking each room and each student before a student is released. What more do you want to know...


----------



## da6bearz

kwillia said:
			
		

> WTF do you want them to tell you.... two people saw a kid with a gun. They saw him head over to the school. They reported it to the school. The school reported it to the police. The police took the threat serious. They are checking each room and each student before a student is released. What more do you want to know...


 Whatever I'm finished with you all.


----------



## Tigerlily

Golly Gee I wonder who sent me grey karma.


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> WTF do you want them to tell you.... two people saw a kid with a gun. They saw him head over to the school. They reported it to the school. The school reported it to the police. The police took the threat serious. They are checking each room and each student before a student is released. What more do you want to know...




 For cryin out loud, the dude is apologizing for his earlier rantings.  Quit knawing at his friggin ankles, will ya?


----------



## Tigerlily

da6bearz said:
			
		

> Whatever I'm finished with you all.


:slam:


----------



## kwillia

Ponytail said:
			
		

> For cryin out loud, the dude is apologizing for his earlier rantings.  Quit knawing at his friggin ankles, will ya?


Don't you have a thread or two to go start about something that has already been posted...


----------



## lepgirl

I'm not sure about the other elementary schools but the Dynard students are coming home on time...My daughter just arrived.


----------



## Tigerlily

lepgirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the other elementary schools but the Dynard students are coming home on time...My daughter just arrived.


It was just on the radio a few min ago that parents should expect delays as the buses are shared between many schools.


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't you have a thread or two to go start about something that has already been posted...




Where have YOU been? I did that already.  Don't start chompin at MY ankles now!


----------



## Ponytail

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> It was just on the radio a few min ago that parents should expect delays as the buses are shared between many schools.



Huh.  Who'd a thunk it?  Staggered start times between the schools... you mean, they gotta stagger the end times too?  AND send the younger students home FIRST??  Oh, the horror.


----------



## kwillia

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Where have YOU been? I did that already.  Don't start chompin at MY ankles now!


I'm sorry... I'm just so stressed because I didn't get a freakin' recording from my kid's school principal tell me she had nothing specific she could tell me...


----------



## da6bearz

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Where have YOU been? I did that already.  Don't start chompin at MY ankles now!


 Thank you Ponytail!  I guess I got off on the wrong foot.  At least soemone understand.


----------



## mandr96

lepgirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the other elementary schools but the Dynard students are coming home on time...My daughter just arrived.



My daughter is a teacher at LMS.  She said there are still students there because they are only moving one bus at a time, and there is currently a hold up of some sort now at the HS.  There are parents ranting about not being given any info......the teachers were not even told what was going on!!!  You guys have kept me quite entertained today


----------



## vraiblonde

One of my clients is at the school right now waiting for his daughter - he's been there for an hour and who knows how much longer.

He said that there is NOTHING on the radio - NOTHING.  Can you imagine?  Big friggin' story like this, parents stuck in cars without information, and the damn radio station can't even be bothered to break into their canned music to give community information!

WTH is up with that???  WSMD has completely dropped the ball on this.


----------



## Ponytail

mandr96 said:
			
		

> ... You guys have kept me quite entertained today



You caught us on a bad day.  Usually here, they're edumacational and going all English on us with 5 dolla words and chit.


----------



## maylinduplantis

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> One of my clients is at the school right now waiting for his daughter - he's been there for an hour and who knows how much longer.
> 
> He said that there is NOTHING on the radio - NOTHING.  Can you imagine?  Big friggin' story like this, parents stuck in cars without information, and the damn radio station can't even be bothered to break into their canned music to give community information!
> 
> WTH is up with that???  WSMD has completely dropped the ball on this.



I'll agree there...  the radio was blank all day, except with pointless news...  I think someone should of had the balls to get on air and read from the information from SOMEWHERE, not that pre recorded crap...


----------



## Ponytail

maylinduplantis said:
			
		

> I'll agree there...  the radio was blank all day, except with pointless news...  I think someone should of had the balls to get on air and read from the information from SOMEWHERE, not that pre recorded crap...



So that you could have HEARD the same info that you were reading here?


----------



## kwillia

Ponytail said:
			
		

> So that you could have HEARD the same info that you were reading here?


Check your karma...


----------



## Tigerlily

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Huh.  Who'd a thunk it?  Staggered start times between the schools... you mean, they gotta stagger the end times too?  AND send the younger students home FIRST??  Oh, the horror.




Who's ankle chompin now  FYI the younger ones are the last ones to get home from school. If you go back and read several people asked if this would effect other schools as well. I was simply trying to be helpful


----------



## kwillia

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Who's ankle chompin now  FYI the younger ones are the last ones to get home from school. If you go back and read several people asked if this would effect other schools as well. I was simply trying to be helpful


 Somepeopleskids...


----------



## Tigerlily

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> One of my clients is at the school right now waiting for his daughter - he's been there for an hour and who knows how much longer.
> 
> He said that there is NOTHING on the radio - NOTHING.  Can you imagine?  Big friggin' story like this, parents stuck in cars without information, and the damn radio station can't even be bothered to break into their canned music to give community information!
> 
> WTH is up with that???  WSMD has completely dropped the ball on this.


102.9 and the 97.7 have had updates every thirty minutes all day. They also broadcast the press conference several times as well.


----------



## Ponytail

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Who's ankle chompin now  FYI the younger ones are the last ones to get home from school. If you go back and read several people asked if this would effect other schools as well. I was simply trying to be helpful



And I did't want kwillia to think I was singling her out. And I'm REALLY bored. I have read the whole thing.  And it looked like to me that alot of the younger kids HAVE gotten home already.

No matter.  I've got my new kevlar riding boots on.  Chomp away you two.

VRAI!  I've got a new Smilie I'd like to submit an idea for.  :anklebiter:  Eh?


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> Check your karma...


Me?
Did you put it up?


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> Check your karma...


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Me?
> Did you put it up?


Oh crap! In all the excitement I forgot all about it... I did recommend you in the "fix my shoe" thread tho...


----------



## maylinduplantis

Ponytail said:
			
		

> So that you could have HEARD the same info that you were reading here?



parents at the fairgrounds wern't checking here...    i'll let it slide though, for you


----------



## kwillia

For the record, Leonardtown Elementary's principal left a message on my answering machine at 1:35 informing me that her school was not under any threat and all was fine, however, I should be alert to the fact that bus schedules would most likely be affected by today's events.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> One of my clients is at the school right now waiting for his daughter - he's been there for an hour and who knows how much longer.
> 
> He said that there is NOTHING on the radio - NOTHING. Can you imagine? Big friggin' story like this, parents stuck in cars without information, and the damn radio station can't even be bothered to break into their canned music to give community information!
> 
> WTH is up with that??? WSMD has completely dropped the ball on this.


 
Not true, I heard it on 98.3 around 3:00. :shrug:


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> One of my clients is at the school right now waiting for his daughter - he's been there for an hour and who knows how much longer.
> 
> He said that there is NOTHING on the radio - NOTHING.  Can you imagine?  Big friggin' story like this, parents stuck in cars without information, and the damn radio station can't even be bothered to break into their canned music to give community information!
> 
> WTH is up with that???  WSMD has completely dropped the ball on this.


 They'll recite the Sherriff's press release on Monday. That's as timely as they get.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Am I still in the running for Sherriff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned my Breathalyzer just in case.


BG...


----------



## Pete

Boy was home sick today so I locked him in his room today so he would not miss out on the experience.


----------



## K-T7

appyday said:
			
		

>


How's your daughter appy?


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> Boy was home sick today so I locked him in his room today so he would not miss out on the experience.


You ain't right...


----------



## kwillia

appyday said:
			
		

> She is fine..she is not upset and said it was boring all day..she did say the SWAT frisked all the kids...suprised though they did not have a woman searching and patting down the girls...thanks for asking she is fine...


I'm glad she's home... what a day... maybe you should let her hit the easter basket...


----------



## K-T7

appyday said:
			
		

> suprised though they did not have a woman searching and patting down the girls...


seriously?.....wow that surprises me too...they should have had women patting down the girls!!!...Hmmm  wonder how many women are SWAT?


----------



## Wenchy

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't you have a thread or two to go start about something that has already been posted...



Please disregard my earlier PM about www.drugstore.com


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> maybe you should let her hit the easter basket...




Whew!  I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## kwillia

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Please disregard my earlier PM about www.drugstore.com


It was so sweet and sincere, I couldn't bring myself to respond...


----------



## onebdzee

16 yr old mutt was in the tech center and said that he was bored all day but, he got to see the swat team charging into the school(he had a front row seat for this)....then he got home and watched the news and changed his mind....

The best part now....2 of his friends were on the news  


Might I also add....he gave me a big hug and told me that he loved me 
(and that he was starving)


----------



## Somdmommy

Glad to hear the kids made it home!

Hope the cops figure out what is going on!

If that kid was really going to do something, I'm sure he will be coming back!


----------



## Somdmommy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> 16 yr old mutt was in the tech center and said that he was bored all day but, he got to see the swat team charging into the school(he had a front row seat for this)....then he got home and watched the news and changed his mind....
> 
> The best part now....2 of his friends were on the news
> 
> 
> Might I also add....he gave me a big hug and told me that he loved me
> (and that he was starving)


 Thats so sweet!


----------



## Wenchy

kwillia said:
			
		

> It was so sweet and sincere, I couldn't bring myself to respond...



Aww.  Thank you.


----------



## hborror

The only good from all this was the arrest of all the pot head kids.

Alot of shocked parents this evening!


----------



## onebdzee

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Thats so sweet!



I think he realize that I was a little worried when all of his friends got text or voice mail messages from me

he's getting his own phone tomorrow


----------



## Shannie0308

hborror said:
			
		

> The only good from all this was the arrest of all the pot head kids.
> 
> Alot of shocked parents this evening!




Weren't the people arrested with drugs constrution workers?


----------



## jazz lady

I just went by the schools and LMS still has yellow police tape all around it, plus a boatload of news crews are still there.


----------



## onebdzee

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> Weren't the people arrested with drugs constrution workers?



Yep....they were a couple of guys that were working on the Tech center


----------



## Somdmommy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> I think he realize that I was a little worried when all of his friends got text or voice mail messages from me
> 
> he's getting his own phone tomorrow


 I know if my son were old enough and was there, I would have done the same!


----------



## hborror

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> Weren't the people arrested with drugs constrution workers?




Some kids too! Thats what WTOP said, and if you think about it Im sure alot of kids had it on em'.


----------



## kwillia

hborror said:
			
		

> Some kids too! Thats what WTOP said, and if you think about it Im sure alot of kids had it on em'.


They are doing a room by room and locker by locker search. I fully expect alot of kids will get busted before this is all over with... we can only hope...


----------



## Somdmommy

kwillia said:
			
		

> They are doing a room by room and locker by locker search. I fully expect alot of kids will get busted before this is all over with... we can only hope...


 Oh man, there are going to be some worried kids tonight!


----------



## hborror

kwillia said:
			
		

> They are doing a room by room and locker by locker search. I fully expect alot of kids will get busted before this is all over with... we can only hope...



I agree with you 100%


----------



## kwillia

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Oh man, there are going to be some worried kids tonight!


I'm hearing that none of them were allowed to go back to their lockers before being allowed to leave...   The news reported that students will be allowed in tomorrow to pick up the things they weren't allowed to retrieve today.


----------



## Somdmommy

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm hearing that none of them were allowed to go back to their lockers before being allowed to leave...   The news reported that students will be allowed in tomorrow to pick up the things they weren't allowed to retrieve today.


 Uh oh....They are sure to find something good!


----------



## Wenchy

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm hearing that none of them were allowed to go back to their lockers before being allowed to leave...   The news reported that students will be allowed in tomorrow to pick up the things they weren't allowed to retrieve today.



Excellent!  Some will be sweating it out, and hopefully will confess to their parents before the fact:


"Dad, I have rainbow colored/flavored condoms in my locker...but I AM being careful."

"Mom, remember how you told me you used to get high in HS?"

"Ummmmmm...I did print out a research paper from the internet, that I paid for with your credit card, but I was going to pay it off before you knew (with a money order, with the cash I took from your wallet)

"Yes, I have naked pictures of males and females in my locker...please understand my confusion?"

"OMG!  My diary is in there!  Why didn't I utilize myspace instead?"


----------



## Somdmommy

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> Uh oh....They are sure to find something good!


 :
Hubby thought they couldnt bust the kids for whatever they find in the lockers. Hes from NC where the kids buy their own locks. As far as I remember they schools up here issue them, so no need for a warrant to cut locks.


Ohh I bet there are some kids getting 3rd degree at the dinner table about what the cops will find in their locker!


----------



## Somdmommy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Some will be sweating it out, and hopefully will confess to their parents before the fact:
> 
> 
> "Dad, I have rainbow colored/flavored condoms in my locker...but I AM being careful."
> 
> "Mom, remember how you told me you used to get high in HS?"
> 
> "Ummmmmm...I did print out a research paper from the internet, that I paid for with your credit card, but I was going to pay it off before you knew (with a money order, with the cash I took from your wallet)
> 
> "Yes, I have naked pictures of males and females in my locker...please understand my confusion?"
> 
> "OMG!  My diary is in there!  Why didn't I utilize myspace instead?"


 :


----------



## onebdzee

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> :
> Hubby thought they couldnt bust the kids for whatever they find in the lockers. Hes from NC where the kids buy their own locks. As far as I remember they schools up here issue them, so no need for a warrant to cut locks.
> 
> 
> Ohh I bet there are some kids getting 3rd degree at the dinner table about what the cops will find in their locker!



the kids pay for them at the beginning of the year....locks are already on the door

I don't beleive that they need a search warrant in a situation like this....
and YES, they can get busted for it!


----------



## itsbob

appyday said:
			
		

> ..she did say the SWAT frisked all the kids...suprised though they did not have a woman searching and patting down the girls...thanks for asking she is fine...



Question would be, how many female SWAT members are there... 

If given the choice would you let a male search you, or stay in your seat for another 6 hours while they clear the rest of the school, then bring in a female cop to frisk you..

Personally I'd wait the six hours for a female cop to frisk, and hopefully handcuff me..


----------



## itsbob

K-T7 said:
			
		

> seriously?.....wow that surprises me too...they should have had women patting down the girls!!!...Hmmm  wonder how many women are SWAT?


Probably between zero and none..


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> the kids pay for them at the beginning of the year....locks are already on the door
> 
> I don't beleive that they need a search warrant in a situation like this....
> and YES, they can get busted for it!


  The locker is school property.  I don't believe a warrant is required.


----------



## GotMilk

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> The locker is school property.  I don't believe a warrant is required.




They should have searched them before the kids went home.

But for some reason I feel as if this was a prank anyway.


----------



## OrneryPest

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> The locker is school property.  I don't believe a warrant is required.


I think you're right.  From remembering my high school days, the locker was school property and I think we were only allowed to keep in it what the school said we were supposed to keep in it.


----------



## onebdzee

GotMilk said:
			
		

> They should have searched them before the kids went home.
> 
> But for some reason I feel as if this was a prank anyway.



If they had searched the lockers before the kids came home, the kids would still be there....as it was they got home 45 minutes after they usually do

News said that both eyewitnesses were questioned and they had the same discription of the kid and the story was the same, also


----------



## GotMilk

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> I think you're right.  From remembering my high school days, the locker was school property and I think we were only allowed to keep in it what the school said we were supposed to keep in it.




But who actually keeps in a locker only what the school says too?


----------



## OrneryPest

GotMilk said:
			
		

> But who actually keeps in a locker only what the school says too?


Well, I did because I knew my tender behind would get busted otherwise.  Locker searches were a routine thing back in the 1950's.


----------



## onebdzee

GotMilk said:
			
		

> But who actually keeps in a locker only what the school says too?



I always put all the stuff that I didn't have a use for anymore....such as, old tests, notes from friends, stuffed animals, etc.


----------



## itsbob

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> The locker is school property.  I don't believe a warrant is required.


Depending on who's kids get caught with what, this should tie up the courts for awhile.. but honestly think this is something they should do 2 or 3 times a year, bring the kids out of the school and bring in the dogs!!


----------



## GotMilk

appyday said:
			
		

> I hope daughter does not have Smirnoffs in her locker




that would be me when I was younger I put vodka in water bottles.


----------



## Angel

I am glad that everybody is safe.  

My comment to those freaking out all day about the lack of communication is this....   When I was in school and we had bomb threats or whatever else may have happened, my Mom didn't know about it until I got home from school and I happened to say, "Hey Mom, there was a bomb threat or whatever at school today".  SO, should we be thankful for the fact that communication (i.e., cell phones, internet, phone tree) has improved since back in the day, or would we be better off not knowing what could have been until it is done?  People just need to chill.


----------



## crabcake

K-T7 said:
			
		

> seriously?.....wow that surprises me too...they should have had women patting down the girls!!!...Hmmm wonder how many women are SWAT?



Cheese and rice ... parents are already complaining about how long it's taking to get their kids home; now we're gonna extend that time a bit longer to organize a politically correct frisk line. 

I hope those of you with loved ones in the affected schools got your kids home safely.


----------



## DoWhat

This whole thread is just F'in un-believable.

That is all.

I have a business to run.


----------



## crabcake

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I have a business to run.



Sounds like you should change directions and offer school security instead of electronics repair.


----------



## ShaNK

I goto the school... here's what we saw :-D


----------



## onebdzee

they finished the search at 6:30 of the school, the kids, the lockers and backpacks and found nothing


----------



## GotMilk

ShaNK said:
			
		

> I goto the school... here's what we saw :-D




Ok I would be freakin out with a gun like that in my face


----------



## ShaNK

GotMilk said:
			
		

> Ok I would be freakin out with a gun like that in my face



HAHA we were freaking for the most part. At least the people in my class were.

We had a lot of comedic relief though so we weren't too bad.


----------



## Negative Nancy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> WTH is up with that??? WSMD has completely dropped the ball on this.


 
THEY dropped the ball? You of all people should know that is BS. Where is your up to the minute news report? Why doesn’t SOMD have more news other than this forum full of BS rumors? If the police and schools don't release info that is credible how can the radio? Should they just make it up like this forum did? Whatever, I would rather have NO news and a kid that is OK then the BS rumor mill that was in here today.


----------



## crabcake

Negative Nancy said:
			
		

> THEY dropped the ball? You of all people should know that is BS. Where is your up to the minute news report? Why doesn’t SOMD have more news other than this forum full of BS rumors? If the police and schools don't release info that is credible how can the radio? Should they just make it up like this forum did? Whatever, I would rather have NO news and a kid that is OK then the BS rumor mill that was in here today.



Who held the gun to your head and forced you to click on "forums"? :shrug:


----------



## refugee44

GotMilk said:
			
		

> Ok I would be freakin out with a gun like that in my face



You know, I know every single one of those men (including the two in the picture) who were at the school today with one intent, and one intent only... to keep your children safe.  Yes, they have scary looking equipment, but they need it to keep you and themselves safe.  Be thankful you live in a community with some of the best trained and equiped special operations officers in the state.  Thank one of them the next time you see them.


----------



## ShaNK

refugee44 said:
			
		

> You know, I know every single one of those men (including the two in the picture) who were at the school today with one intent, and one intent only... to keep your children safe.  Yes, they have scary looking equipment, but they need it to keep you and themselves safe.  Be thankful you live in a community with some of the best trained and equiped special operations officers in the state.  Thank one of them the next time you see them.



I personally thanked each one that I saw on my way out of the school today.


----------



## GotMilk

refugee44 said:
			
		

> You know, I know every single one of those men (including the two in the picture) who were at the school today with one intent, and one intent only... to keep your children safe.  Yes, they have scary looking equipment, but they need it to keep you and themselves safe.  Be thankful you live in a community with some of the best trained and equiped special operations officers in the state.  Thank one of them the next time you see them.




My father is a police officer for PG county so I have nothing against them I love police and am thankfull for them. I still dont know why you quoted me?


----------



## onebdzee

Negative Nancy said:
			
		

> THEY dropped the ball? You of all people should know that is BS. Where is your up to the minute news report? Why doesn’t SOMD have more news other than this forum full of BS rumors? If the police and schools don't release info that is credible how can the radio? Should they just make it up like this forum did? Whatever, I would rather have NO news and a kid that is OK then the BS rumor mill that was in here today.



I got more information on this forum than I did on the news....people on here, like me, have kids in those schools that were text messaging, calling, or sending messages via the internet

When those parents were "updated" by their children they would post it on here and then you'd here it on the news about an hour later

I personally thank some of the people on here for keeping me updated on the status of the schools


----------



## vraiblonde

Negative Nancy said:
			
		

> You of all people should know that is BS. Where is your up to the minute news report?


WE are not a news site, missy.    We do not even pretend to be a news site.  Nobody relies on us for up-to-the-minute news reporting.  Every radio station in North America (except apparently WSMD) knows they are a source for breaking local news and people tune in to get the story when something's going on.  They should have had live coverage throughout the whole thing.

It's pretty friggin' sad when the St. Mary's Today can keep abreast of a story but the local radio station can't.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> It's pretty friggin' sad when the St. Mary's Today can keep abreast of a story but the local radio station can't.



I think it's pretty sad that a non-media/news source can keep up with the news over the supposed "news" outlets.


----------



## onebdzee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> WE are not a news site, missy.    We do not even pretend to be a news site.  Nobody relies on us for up-to-the-minute news reporting.  Every radio station in North America (except apparently WSMD) knows they are a source for breaking local news and people tune in to get the story when something's going on.  They should have had live coverage throughout the whole thing.
> 
> It's pretty friggin' sad when the St. Mary's Today can keep abreast of a story but the local radio station can't.



or a friend of my 17 yr olds dad, who's in Texas, saw it on the news before the radio reported it


----------



## vraiblonde

So what go on with your TV news down there?  Does Channel 10 (or whatever the local channel is) offer any news or anything like that?


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So what go on with your TV news down there?  Does Channel 10 (or whatever the local channel is) offer any news or anything like that?


No.


----------



## onebdzee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So what go on with your TV news down there?  Does Channel 10 (or whatever the local channel is) offer any news or anything like that?



channel 4 had the "breaking news" off and on all day....which I learned more from the forums than the info they had

both channel 4 and 5 had it as one of the headline news stories....and again, I learned more on here than the news had


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> *So what go on with your TV news down there?*  Does Channel 10 (or whatever the local channel is) offer any news or anything like that?


Um, did you suddenly forget grammar?????


----------



## GotMilk

onebdzee said:
			
		

> channel 4 had the "breaking news" off and on all day....which I learned more from the forums than the info they had
> 
> both channel 4 and 5 had it as one of the headline news stories....and again, I learned more on here than the news had




Yeah, 4 really didn't have any updates til after all was done and kids went home.. At least thats what I thought.


----------



## itsbob

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Um, did you suddenly forget grammar?????


Kelsey, the star of Frazier??  What does he have to do with anything??


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So what go on with your TV news down there?  Does Channel 10 (or whatever the local channel is) offer any news or anything like that?


We be saying, ain't nothing goin on here with the local channel....


----------



## bresamil

I am thankful everyone made it home safe regardless of how late it was.  I am thankful nothing was found, although some prankster needs his azz kicked.  I think the police did exactly the right thing and reported only the facts, as they should have.  I think the BOE did the right thing in shutting up and letting the police do their job, using media to get the information out to the community.
Now if we could have just stopped the unfounded rumors from flying today, a few less people would have suffered from near heart attacks.


----------



## onebdzee

GotMilk said:
			
		

> Yeah, 4 really didn't have any updates til after all was done and kids went home.. At least thats what I thought.



16 yr old watched fox and they didn't have much either....well, except one of his friends got interviewed and they got a shot of another one

on 4 I recognized him getting on the bus


----------



## BS Gal

itsbob said:
			
		

> Kelsey, the star of Frazier??  What does he have to do with anything??


I was trying to be funny.


----------



## Fallen

I'm glad everyone got home safely and nothing was found.


----------



## Somdmommy

refugee44 said:
			
		

> You know, I know every single one of those men (including the two in the picture) who were at the school today with one intent, and one intent only... to keep your children safe.  Yes, they have scary looking equipment, but they need it to keep you and themselves safe.  Be thankful you live in a community with some of the best trained and equiped special operations officers in the state.  Thank one of them the next time you see them.




I'm not to sure I would go that far, I remember a few years back there was a guy trying to kill his wife, and one of the SWAT guys tried to sneak up around back. He dropped his gun and fired a shot!!!


If I were a student though, I would have to say that having those guys there would make me feel VERY safe. What little #### is gunna try and shoot the place up with a school full of SWAT there with bigger guns than that twerp could even dream of!!


----------



## Geek

bresamil said:
			
		

> I am thankful everyone made it home safe regardless of how late it was.  I am thankful nothing was found, although some prankster needs his azz kicked.  I think the police did exactly the right thing and reported only the facts, as they should have.  I think the BOE did the right thing in shutting up and letting the police do their job, using media to get the information out to the community.
> Now if we could have just stopped the unfounded rumors from flying today, a few less people would have suffered from near heart attacks.




Well said.


----------



## BuddyLee

Fallen said:
			
		

> I'm glad everyone got home safely






			
				Fallen said:
			
		

> and nothing was found


 Nah.  I wish they had found something...it and the offender could still be out there.


----------



## otter

Negative Nancy said:
			
		

> THEY dropped the ball? You of all people should know that is BS. Where is your up to the minute news report? Why doesn’t SOMD have more news other than this forum full of BS rumors? If the police and schools don't release info that is credible how can the radio? Should they just make it up like this forum did? Whatever, I would rather have NO news and a kid that is OK then the BS rumor mill that was in here today.



 Here's your sign..


----------



## willie

Now that last week is all over and things should be sorted out, does anyone have Cliff notes of what really happened?  Did the truck driver on 231 really die?  One of them lose their leg?  Did the students at Leonardtown make a false report and were led away in handcuffs?  Was it really a narcotics raid to catch the construction workers distributing?  All the media still have a different version of both incidents.


----------



## itsbob

willie said:
			
		

> Now that last week is all over and things should be sorted out, does anyone have Cliff notes of what really happened?  Did the truck driver on 231 really die?  One of them lose their leg?  Did the students at Leonardtown make a false report and were led away in handcuffs?  Was it really a narcotics raid to catch the construction workers distributing?  All the media still have a different version of both incidents.


It was all a ploy to ensure Ray Nagins re-election.


----------

